# Armida A8 Brass



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I saw this earlier today but it appears nothing has come up here yet. This looks like a fun little beach / weekend / vacation watch. I like that it comes with both bezels and the price seems fair to me also. Here's the link for those who want a closer look.








Pic borrowed from armidawatches.com


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice watch at a nice price. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Very nice actually!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like a very cool watch if you want to test drive the bronze look and not break the bank.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

jlow28 said:


> Looks like a very cool watch if you want to test drive the bronze look and not break the bank.


That's the funny thing though. With Helberg/H20 and Makara introducing Bronze watches in the same price range and Halios and Ancon just a little higher, it's going to boil down to personal tastes. 
Helson, Armida, et al. are going to have to re-think their approach to bronze model pricing, especially when they're using the same movements. They don't have the brand cache and access to more expensive (not necessarily better) movements to be able to demand the premiums.
Just my 2 cents........


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Something is off or missing design wise. Not bad though. $350 is affordable, wasn't it the price of the brass Margrette?
I personally prefer the CH6 bronze for a little more.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

I believe the Magrette was about $350~$385. 
I think maybe it looks a little off because it's not the typical bronze/brass design. It's a mil-sub (A2) built with different material. I like how they used orange lume to give it a vintage look in some models


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

It's a nice looking diver for the money. The look of bronze without the price tag. It's nice to have a bezel option as well.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

I like it. It's gonna be hard to resist trying one out. The only thing holding me back is the homage look. I'd be all over an A1 Brass with flat crystal at this price point.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

orange lume, green face, no date looks pretty damm good to me.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.Very nice watch,very tempted indeed by the orange/vintage lume.Armida make excellent quality watches.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm not sure about the stainless steel crown. Looks a bit odd against the brass. 

I've never heard of a brass watch before - anyone know how it would wear and how it compares with bronze?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Its odd I love the look of the A1 but I'm left a little cold by this one, don't know if its the design the overtly bright metal finish or what but I'm feeling no love. Maybe it needs a good heavy dose of patina and a nice strap.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice, brass will patina and it won't be so bright.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Monkwearmouth said:


> I'm not sure about the stainless steel crown. Looks a bit odd against the brass.
> 
> I've never heard of a brass watch before - anyone know how it would wear and how it compares with bronze?


It's more yellow/gold when new but looks just as cool to me as bronze when it gains patina. Bronze is also easier to force patina using los and as far as I've read los will have little to no effect on brass.


----------



## SSTEEL (Mar 3, 2013)

jlow28 said:


> Looks like a very cool watch if you want to test drive the bronze look and not break the bank.


Agreed, and bulletproof Seiko movement too


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

jopex said:


> It's more yellow/gold when new but looks just as cool to me as bronze when it gains patina. Bronze is also easier to force patina using los and as far as I've read los will have little to no effect on brass.


I'm too impatient to wait for a patina to develop which is why I love proper bronze. In this price bracket I think the Makara will be hard to beat for those of us keen on patina.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Monkwearmouth said:


> I'm not sure about the stainless steel crown. Looks a bit odd against the brass.
> 
> I've never heard of a brass watch before - anyone know how it would wear and how it compares with bronze?


Check out some of the Maranez Layan threads and you will get a good idea. They are the same Brass Stainless combo as this so you should get some good idea by checking there.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> I'm too impatient to wait for a patina to develop which is why I love proper bronze. In this price bracket I think the Makara will be hard to beat for those of us keen on patina.


I agree with you, Makara FTW. But for those looking for an interesting Mil/Sub, I think this is an interesting prospect.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I went ahead and ordered the green dial date model with orange lume. Had absolutely zero intentions of buying another watch right now, but have been wanting to try a bronze/brass, and for $350.............why not I guesso| Will be sure to post pics upon arrival.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> I went ahead and ordered the green dial date model with orange lume. Had absolutely zero intentions of buying another watch right now, but have been wanting to try a *bronze*, and for $350.............why not I guesso| Will be sure to post pics upon arrival.


You are aware that this *is not* Bronze correct, this watch is Brass. If you want a great deal on Bronze, look at the Makara.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monkwearmouth said:


> I'm not sure about the stainless steel crown. Looks a bit odd against the brass.
> 
> I've never heard of a brass watch before - anyone know how it would wear and how it compares with bronze?


Never heard of or seen the Margrette? That debacle when it was sold as bronze but in fact was brass. Look up the thread for info on the brass vs bronze convo.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

core attitude said:


> You are aware that this *is not* Bronze correct, this watch is Brass. If you want a great deal on Bronze, look at the Makara.


Yes, changed my initial post to reflect brass. For some reason the case shape of the makara, along with the shade of green they chose for the dial does not please me as much as the Armida. May not be as easy to get the patina on brass, but i will display patience. It seems if you let brass naturally patina, over time the results seem very appealing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Monkwearmouth said:


> I'm not sure about the stainless steel crown. Looks a bit odd against the brass.
> 
> I've never heard of a brass watch before - anyone know how it would wear and how it compares with bronze?


Grabbed a quick pic of my Layan for you. I've had it 6 months and only gave it a 30min hard boiled egg treatment when I first received it, the rest is just slow natural aging. It's in the "semi beater" category for me meaning I don't baby it but I don't rock climb with it either. So far the finish has held up very well to the normal bumps and bruise, I imagine the A8 would do the same. And i think the great thing about Brass / Bronze is that little things here and there just add character.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Funny. Never really heard of the Makara before that I recall. I'll have to look it up. 
Anyone has a pic?


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Funny. Never really heard of the Makara before that I recall. I'll have to look it up.
> Many one has a pic?


One more watch for our Brice to have a go at 
I would love to see a Year In Review thread from you ...


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Funny. Never really heard of the Makara before that I recall. I'll have to look it up.
> Many one has a pic?


They start about here and the other colors pop up in later pages.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nishant said:


> One more watch for our Brice to have a go at
> I would love to see a Year In Review thread from you ...


More like a Week In Review :-d


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Blue bird said:


> That's the funny thing though. With Helberg/H20 and Makara introducing Bronze watches in the same price range and Halios and Ancon just a little higher, it's going to boil down to personal tastes.
> Helson, Armida, et al. are going to have to re-think their approach to bronze model pricing, especially when they're using the same movements. They don't have the brand cache and access to more expensive (not necessarily better) movements to be able to demand the premiums.
> Just my 2 cents........


Agree! Love my Helson Shark Diver, but Helson's bronze offering are priced rather aggressively. This Armida looks good for the price, however I think that the Helberg CH6 is a better alternative for an entry to the world of bronze watches.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

@ Core Attitude - Wow! They are nice. Thank you for sharing!  I like that a lot. A lot more than the A8 which lacks something though I can't quite put my finger on what. Also the A8 doesn't ooze quality on the photos nor is it original.
I personally think, purely from photo comparison, that the Makara is more original and interesting. But then to each his own |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jraul7 said:


> More like a Week In Review :-d


It'd be too many photos and we'd need more bandwidth ;-)


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Please post pics when yours arrives. I am very tempted to pick the green up- super affordable and you know what you're getting from Armida-very respected here on WUS. Since I am currently lacking a Diver, this might be a very affordable weekend option......


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

With the NH35 it should be rather moddable as well, depending on the dial size, but at 42mm, it's the same size as the SKX007, so it is very possible that dial/hands can be swapped out easily.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Darn! Hate you all, enablers!! I got a bronze Makara.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Darn! Hate you all, enablers!! I got a bronze Makara.


lol. what color combo Brice? To be honest I'm just waiting on seeing an Orange Lume shot compared to C3 from Armida then I'll likely be ordering a green A8 just because why not.....

Who knows maybe we'll both be in the market to make a swap in the future :-d


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

curt941 said:


> With the NH35 it should be rather moddable as well, depending on the dial size, but at 42mm, it's the same size as the SKX007, so it is very possible that dial/hands can be swapped out easily.


Yeah, put a golden tuna dial and hands on this puppy and it would rock. I think that is what the A8 is missing, a bold dial and hands. I find the milsub homage look boring.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cb23 said:


> lol. what color combo Brice? To be honest I'm just waiting on seeing an Orange Lume shot compared to C3 from Armida then I'll likely be ordering a green A8 just because why not.....
> 
> Who knows maybe we'll both be in the market to make a swap in the future :-d



to be honest, after someone on this thread pointed me to the Makara thread, I was a little disappointed in the blue and green colors in the real life pics, which were my top two, but I found the brown super cool and went for it. I also hesitated between SS and bronze... But ended up with Bronze which seems to fit that case better.


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

Dignify Armida. If they offer a watch then it is available and I can get it within a few days  I don´t like prepaid Pre-Orders o|


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

curt941 said:


> With the NH35 it should be rather moddable as well, depending on the dial size, but at 42mm, it's the same size as the SKX007, so it is very possible that dial/hands can be swapped out easily.


That would be frigging sweet!

I could totally see it with a blue soxa dial.

If the OM Pradata is a disappointment next month I think I may order one of these for myself (black with orange lume and no date). 42mm is a good size and I love my Maranez Layan with the SS crown.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Is it just me or did they quietly raise all their prices 50 bucks when they released this model?


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Just bought one, love the idea of a Soxa dial. 


Sent from my GT-N7000B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

curt941 said:


> With the NH35 it should be rather moddable as well, depending on the dial size, but at 42mm, it's the same size as the SKX007, so it is very possible that dial/hands can be swapped out easily.


This.... this has now increased my interest on this one... damn enablers :-d

So... its the A8 available now?


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Will the brass bezel come with orange lume pip to match the orange dial markers? Mod possibilities are really a nice selling point for it.


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

Just ordered black with orange


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm in...Green Orange No date....expected delivery tomorrow....


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

cb23 said:


> I'm in...Green Orange No date....expected delivery tomorrow....


Make sure you post pictures!


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

I like it!!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

That's an attractive watch, at an attractive price. A little something different in the milsub genre. I think I'm feeling the black/orange/no-date dial. 

I'd prefer bronze to brass, and looked at the Makara, but the case shape, hands and markers just weren't to my liking. Though the case is kind of cool; just a bit too...much for me, I guess. 

I'm wondering though, about the durability of the brass case on the Armida. What is the hardness like? Isn't the brass even softer than 316L stainless, which seems pretty easy to scratch?


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

BigBluefish said:


> That's an attractive watch, at an attractive price. A little something different in the milsub genre. I think I'm feeling the black/orange/no-date dial.
> 
> I'd prefer bronze to brass, and looked at the Makara, but the case shape, hands and markers just weren't to my liking. Though the case is kind of cool; just a bit too...much for me, I guess.
> 
> I'm wondering though, about the durability of the brass case on the Armida. What is the hardness like? Isn't the brass even softer than 316L stainless, which seems pretty easy to scratch?


As for the Makara, you might want to wait until the final hands are applied and shown, I have a feeling they may be a little more to your liking, just a hunch. As for the hardness of the brass, I only have my experience with my Layan to relate and up to this point, I have had absolutely no issues with marring of the case. I also think that with the natural aging of Brass and Bronze, any blemishes tend to blend in more then stand out.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

For those who have ordered, I'm very curious to see what type of case this comes with, and how the extra bezel is stored. Also, whether there is a case / bezel knife included with the kit. Any feedback on that would be greatly appreciated.
TIA


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow, will post unboxing pics ASAP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

I was very tempted but was able to resist. Looking forward to seeing some unboxing and wrist shots


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

ARRGGHH! Seriously?! I just bought two watches this month, why does the list never get _shorter?

Pretty cool.
_


----------



## schmidty321 (Jan 27, 2010)

i might have get one of these for christmas


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Where's all my East Coast people at with those early morning delivery pics??? :-d


----------



## Mr Cracker (Jan 1, 2011)

I want to see pics c'mon people! i am seriously thinking about getting this one


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Mr Cracker said:


> I want to see pics c'mon people! i am seriously thinking about getting this one


Exactly, and I need someone I can pin this purchase on because I sure as hell don't need or deserve it! I plan on blaming this one on pictures, peer pressure and coercion!


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Picking it up at 5pm (US central time).... will post a couple pics before and after I give it some egg loving


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Just got home from FedEx, strangely enough to no power at my house..... Which means no wi-fi. I already took a bunch of pics and will post them as soon as I get power back. Teaser pic for now










First impressions are great!! Love the color, orange lume was definitely the right call as well. Let the patina begin!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Very cool, thank you. I look forward to seeing some more pics when you get a chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Darn! my Apartment office changed their hours to close early starting today so I will have to wait until tomorrow.... maybe I'll just take the day off...


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2012)

Ordered from the UK on Sunday evening arrived from HK this morning, excellent service and an excellent piece.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

^ Looks really good.


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

For those that have received this watch, would someone please take a picture of the side profile? I can't quite tell from pictures on Armida's site how much the lugs curve down. It looks almost as if the lugs don't curve down at all and the bottom of the watch is all flat.

Thanks!!


----------



## Mjduct (Feb 15, 2013)

More PICS MAN!!!!!!

thinking about the no date just like this, can we get some shots of the Nato on there too?

thanks!



5661nicholas said:


> Just got home from FedEx, strangely enough to no power at my house..... Which means no wi-fi. I already took a bunch of pics and will post them as soon as I get power back. Teaser pic for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

5661nicholas said:


> First impressions are very good. Really like the case shape, the L2L is really about my max though. Shade of green they decided on is absolutely perfect in my opinion, changes quite dramatically depending on light conditions. I am really glad I went for the orange lume as it really blends in well with the rest of the watch. Included straps are fantastic. I will post more thoughts later on but wanted to get some quick and dirty pics up for you guys as I know many of you were waiting for some more real life pics, here ya go!!
> 
> View attachment 1266016
> 
> ...


This was posted in the other thread...


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

For those mentioning the stainless crown, I Believe the use of multiple metals in these watches is to keep the bronze/brass from oxidizing together and getting seized. That's why so many of the higher end bronze watches use titanium crowns. I'm assuming stainless was used in this case to keep costs down.


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

tc3 said:


> For those that have received this watch, would someone please take a picture of the side profile? I can't quite tell from pictures on Armida's site how much the lugs curve down. It looks almost as if the lugs don't curve down at all and the bottom of the watch is all flat.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Sweeeet!!!! But stop making me chase you all around to find your pics.  Post those bad boys all in one place so we can admire your handy work, it came out awesome. Care to share the details of your bath for those of us who might want to do it also.



happyholiday said:


>


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just so cool.So I ordered one,just because it became absolutely necessary to do so.

I just think Armida make some of the best watches money can buy.The A1 is simply one of the most exciting wristwatches on the planet & I expect the A8 will follow that closely.

Bravo!


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks, happyholiday!


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

sorry but tc3 asked for a side profile so I had to post it here 
hey and isn't it fun chasing for pics on WUS;-)

Ok so here the details

take a glas of water and put a tea spoon salt in and stir it up
put the watch in for a minute 
take it out and while still wet put it in a zip lock bag
store it overnight at a warm place
take it out in the morning polish a little with a cape cod, thats it
if you don't have a cape cod use an old towel just to get the surface smoother the salt makes it rough



core attitude said:


> Sweeeet!!!! But stop making me chase you all around to find your pics.  Post those bad boys all in one place so we can admire your handy work, it came out awesome. Care to share the details of your bath for those of us who might want to do it also.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

happyholiday said:


> sorry but tc3 asked for a side profile so I had to post it here
> hey and isn't it fun chasing for pics on WUS;-)
> 
> Ok so here the details
> ...


Fine, I'll search for pics, it's just that I'm an instant gratification kinda guy at times.  And now you tell me I need to wait overnight for forced patina...what are you trying to do, drive me crazy?!?!  Thanks for the run down on the process, I'm sure a few of us will give it a go because the results look really great. Are you going to leave it as is or is there any chance it will get another bath?


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Could anyone with the black version please tell me if the zulu strap is the same khaki green as on the Armida website shown on the green version, or does it come with a black strap?


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

It comes with a Black Zulu.

I swapped the Bezels, and will probably switch back...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's a side shot on a 9 inch wrist, in the 4th hole on the band...


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Mine arrived today... switched the bezel and put it in a saltwater soak after taking this picture. I will post a few pics later today to show what I come up with.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

Those of you with a Green A8...is the colored Bezel also green or is it black? I can't tell from the photos?


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Browsing these forums always ends up costing me money. No intention of buying a watch until I re-aquire a Pelagos that I foolishly sold. And I end up ordering one of these A8's. Oh well. Off to my watch box to see what I need to sell to make room for this new one! 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Ash211 said:


> Those of you with a Green A8...is the colored Bezel also green or is it black? I can't tell from the photos?


Green

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Soaking...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Does anyone have any thoughts on if the bezel will interact with the case over time & get jammed with it being brass on brass?
I know the caseback & crown are steel to prevent that happening so I was wondering what will happen with the bezel..

Any thoughts chaps?


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Got mine in today. Very fast postage from HK to Australia - ordered on Saturday and arrived Tuesday! 
















I've just given it a few minute bath in salt and vinegar water and put it in a plastic bag until morning.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

serge70 said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on if the bezel will interact with the case over time & get jammed with it being brass on brass?
> I know the caseback & crown are steel to prevent that happening so I was wondering what will happen with the bezel..
> 
> Any thoughts chaps?


There is a stainless steel insert ring, which I think, as well as retaining the bezel onto the case should prevent direct contact between the bezel and case. Lots of bronze/brass watches on the market have bronze/brass rotating bezels so I guess it's not a problem?


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's where she is as of this morning. Actually just about what I was aiming for, and perfect with a pair of jeans and boots.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> Green
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Re: Armida A8 BrassHere's where she is as of this morning. Actually just about what I was aiming for, and perfect with a pair of jeans and boots.​

wow man, never expected brass watch's patina like this ! can u tell me how exactly did u soak it? like saltwater with lemon for 10hours, or did u brush ur watch?? such a nice patina !


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

yorksj said:


> wow man, never expected brass watch's patina like this ! can u tell me how exactly did u soak it? like saltwater with lemon for 10hours, or did u brush ur watch?? such a nice patina !


It was just a series of washes, the first two were salt water with lemon juice each one lasting about 45 minutes. I took the watch out between each wash and wiped it down after letting it air dry. The third wash is kind of tricky unless you live near the ocean, because I threw it in the ocean for about 45 minutes and just let it sit there, and then let it air dry when I was done.

My water / lemon solution consisted of heating one cup of water until warm and then putting in two tablespoons of salt and mixing until it was diluted. I then added 2 teaspoons of lemon juice, stirred it up, and then set the watch in the solution.

In all honesty, I think one of the most important aspects is allowing it to air dry with the solution on it, as opposed to wiping it off. I haven't tried it, but I suspect that a series of dunkings (dunk, air dry, repeat) would've given me the same effect in a shorter period of time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

core attitude said:


> It was just a series of washes, the first two were salt water with lemon juice each one lasting about 45 minutes. I took the watch out between each wash and wiped it down after letting it air dry. The third wash is kind of tricky unless you live near the ocean, because I threw it in the ocean for about 45 minutes and just let it sit there, and then let it air dry when I was done.
> 
> My water / lemon solution consisted of heating one cup of water until warm and then putting in two tablespoons of salt and mixing until it was diluted. I then added 2 teaspoons of lemon juice, stirred it up, and then set the watch in the solution.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much man, i ordered green with orange lume, no date, ill follow ur steps and will post mine


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

yorksj said:


> Thanks so much man, i ordered green with orange lume, no date, ill follow ur steps and will post mine


Excellent, I look forward to seeing some pics.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

K guys so I worked on developing a decent patina to my A8 no date.... I did the egg treatment over night, then today I took Q tips and used this polishing compound called "Noxon 7 metal polish" i found at menards. Applied very tiny amounts with one q tip and buffed it with the other. I tried to create different tones and colors that made the case look interesting to me, here is the result:

BEFORE:



AFTER:









Thanks for looking.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice, I really enjoy seeing the different patina methods that are being used and their varying results.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice looks like something you salvaged it from a shipwreck. Just slap on a nice vintage leather and your good to go! 


cb23 said:


> K guys so I worked on developing a decent patina to my A8 no date.... I did the egg treatment over night, then today I took Q tips and used this polishing compound called "Noxon 7 metal polish" i found at menards. Applied very tiny amounts with one q tip and buffed it with the other. I tried to create different tones and colors that made the case look interesting to me, here is the result:
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> ...


----------



## Utred (Jul 29, 2013)

Anyone else think the Black looks best with a black bezel, and the green with the Brass one?
I've ordered a Green, Orange & Date - 2 Brass watches in a week! oops!


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

After wearing my A8 on the zulu strap for a couple of days, I've decided that on my wrist it looks better on the rubber, the problem is that I hate the ridiculously large buckle; it may be OK if your wrist is 8"> but on my 6.6" wrist it's completely out of proportion. So, I decided to remedy the problem.

Before:
















After:














Much better IMO!

I have managed to put a gouge just below the 'R' but other than that I'm pleased with the results from the tools I had available; which was a B&D 'dremel' with cutting disks, files, mole grips and a sponge sanding block: it took about 1.5 hours.

The only down side, is that I no longer have an emergency snow shovel. :-d


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

It looks very good to me.........even that gouge looks okay. Neat idea.



peakay said:


> After wearing my A8 on the zulu strap for a couple of days, I've decided that on my wrist it looks better on the rubber, the problem is that I hate the ridiculously large buckle; it may be OK if your wrist is 8"> but on my 6.6" wrist it's completely out of proportion. So, I decided to remedy the problem.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just received my A8 and it is awesome value. Great looking watch that is excellently made - I am throughly impressed for $349 shipped. It arrived in 24 hours after ordering. If you are sitting on the fence and like the milsub look on brass your really need to order it before they sell out - which they surely will. Good job Armida


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow great job on the buckle looks and flows much better...and suspect it will on all wrist sizes. Not a big fan of the too often used pre-V style stock buckle. 


peakay said:


> After wearing my A8 on the zulu strap for a couple of days, I've decided that on my wrist it looks better on the rubber, the problem is that I hate the ridiculously large buckle; it may be OK if your wrist is 8"> but on my 6.6" wrist it's completely out of proportion. So, I decided to remedy the problem.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Great work on the buckle.. I'm also not a big fan of pre-v design.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Patina is almost there...


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

^^The patina on mine is developing slowly, it's a deep gold, the difference is distinct compared to the buckle after the work I did on it. 

I have the same model as MadMex but I haven't tried the solid bezel yet, but seeing his pics is getting me thinking about lume in the engraved indices, maybe a contrasting colour...:think:


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Finishing up a 4 day road trip and so far the A8 has been a worthy companion.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuddahman (Mar 11, 2013)

After seeing this thread I just had to buy one (green, orange, no date) - my first brass!
After looking at Halios and Olivier, this just seemed the best 'fit' in terms of quality and cost.

Now then...can anyone recommend a brown leather strap with a brass buckle? I'm not feeling the massive buckle that this comes with, and I don't have the tools or the patience to adapt mine like the chap above!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I just want the engraved surfaces on the brass bezel to get a bit darker. I am letting this go naturally, and will not chemically speed up the process...

I don't like the black bezel as much anymore, and have placed it back in the tube for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Bored Games (Sep 28, 2013)

The simple toolish design of this brand really appeals to me, this being the only model that could be reasonably comfortable on a 6.5" wrist.

So, of course, it only in comes in brass, not SS :roll:


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Bored Games said:


> The simple toolish design of this brand really appeals to me, this being the only model that could be reasonably comfortable on a 6.5" wrist.
> 
> So, of course, it only in comes in brass, not SS :roll:


I reckon the A2 would fit.


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

Bored Games said:


> The simple toolish design of this brand really appeals to me, this being the only model that could be reasonably comfortable on a 6.5" wrist.
> 
> So, of course, it only in comes in brass, not SS :roll:


There's the A2 - it's more compact than the A8 and a great watch with excellent lume.
I also really like Armida watches: My A8 arrived yesterday and joins my super-dome sapphire A2. 
Excellent value, good quality and super-fast delivery. I couldn't be happier!

Sent from my sofa using a remote


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

After taking my watch on a road trip and wearing it for almost 4 days straight, the only issue I had was with the strap. I noticed that about 8 or so hours into the day, I would start to notice a little pressure on the sides of my wrist from the strap wanting to "straighten" out. If I would press on the crystal and buckle at the same time, it would create a bow on the sides and took some of the pressure off. I figured before I started looking for a different strap, I would play with this one a bit. Since I needed to hard boil some eggs anyways , I rolled each side up and tied them, then threw them in the hot water after I had taken the pot off the stove. I only left them in for about 30 seconds before removing them and running cold water over them and finally taking off the twine. They have been sitting like this for almost an hour so it looks like it took. It doesn't look like much, but on the wrist it conforms much nicer and should pay off as the hours wear on.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Interesting tip, thanks. Since I've heard the Black is the softer of the other colors, this may come in handy with the other colored CUDA straps.


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok you nice people, can I ask two questions? Firstly, could some body weigh the head, in grams please, and let us know the figure, and secondly, can any of you compare how this watch 'wears' with a Steinhart Ocean 1 case? It looks a little 'thicker' in the case, but the case back is flatter, and the lug holes look to be nearer the wrist, despite the longer lug length. It's my birthday soon, and Christmas is coming. Should I go for it if I found the ergonomics of the Steinhart to be wrong for my average wrist? Is it a watch you can forget you are wearing, or is it always 'there'?

Sorry, that's five questions.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Watchuthinking said:


> Ok you nice people, can I ask two questions? Firstly, could some body weigh the head, in grams please, and let us know the figure, and secondly, can any of you compare how this watch 'wears' with a Steinhart Ocean 1 case? It looks a little 'thicker' in the case, but the case back is flatter, and the lug holes look to be nearer the wrist, despite the longer lug length. It's my birthday soon, and Christmas is coming. Should I go for it if I found the ergonomics of the Steinhart to be wrong for my average wrist? Is it a watch you can forget you are wearing, or is it always 'there'?
> 
> Sorry, that's five questions.


It weighs about 130g but that is with the rubber strap still attached but the ends resting on the table; despite both being listed 42mm, the A8 is bigger in diameter, it's really 43mm. In height, although it does appear quite a bit thicker than the Ocean 1 the difference is about 0.5mm; the Ocean definitely wears smaller, but that's because it is smaller. My wrist is 6.6" and the A8 is teetering on the edge of my comfort zone size wise, but depending on your wrist shape the A8 will hug the wrist better.









The side profile of the A8 case is much thicker than the Ocean 1 so the height difference appears bigger than the actual 0.5mm.


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks peakay, top answers. The 130gm weight makes me wince, as I've spent decades wearing 50gm heads. I'll find out if this works for me soon enough, a black/orange no date is going into the breech right now! This thing has *fun* written all over it, the movement gets a good report, and its priced keenly. Can't wait. 

And I should have said good work on your buckle. That has made it look much more user-friendly.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Watchuthinking said:


> Thanks peakay, top answers. The 130gm weight makes me wince, as I've spent decades wearing 50gm heads. I'll find out if this works for me soon enough, a black/orange no date is going into the breech right now! This thing has *fun* written all over it, the movement gets a good report, and its priced keenly. Can't wait.
> 
> And I should have said good work on your buckle. That has made it look much more user-friendly.


No problem: regarding the weight, you will notice it a lot at first if you've only worn light weight watches previously, but you'll soon get used to it. What version are you going for?

I've done a bit more finishing work on the buckle since I posted, and I think that now (ignoring the gouge), you wouldn't know that it didn't come from Armida like that. 

For anyone else contemplating the same mod, I would suggest a hack saw rather than the dremel cutting disks, the metal is a bit too thick for them, I had 3 disks break apart, but I was sensible enough to be wearing eye protection.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Watchuthinking said:


> Thanks peakay, top answers. The 130gm weight makes me wince, as I've spent decades wearing 50gm heads. I'll find out if this works for me soon enough, a black/orange no date is going into the breech right now! This thing has *fun* written all over it, the movement gets a good report, and its priced keenly. Can't wait.
> 
> And I should have said good work on your buckle. That has made it look much more user-friendly.


I have 108 for just the head. I think that if you get the strap right, you will find that it doesn't wear heavy as most of the weight feels to me to be at the base of the watch.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Is it easy to change bezel insert? Have never done it in my life.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Outlawyer said:


> Is it easy to change bezel insert? Have never done it in my life.


Mine was very tight. I suggest using a bezel knife or a very thin blade to get it started. I tried with a plastic wedge in the beginning and it wasn't stiff enough. Take your time until you find a place were it starts to fit in and then just slowly work your weight around. It took me several minutes of rotating my bezel before I found an area that worked, but then it was a piece of cake. Just be patient and you should be fine.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Utred (Jul 29, 2013)

core attitude said:


> Mine was very tight. I suggest using a bezel knife or a very thin blade to get it started. I tried with a plastic wedge in the beginning and it wasn't stiff enough. Take your time until you find a place were it starts to fit in and then just slowly work your weight around. It took me several minutes of rotating my bezel before I found an area that worked, but then it was a piece of cake. Just be patient and you should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i Did actually manage to pry bezel off with my finger nails - push the bezel towards the middle on one side and then lift at the other with your nail - not easy but I found it doable without any injuries. Clearly the case opening tool would have been a really good idea, but aid actually not thought about using mine at he time!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Utred said:


> i Did actually manage to pry bezel off with my finger nails - push the bezel towards the middle on one side and then lift at the other with your nail - not easy but I found it doable without any injuries. Clearly the case opening tool would have been a really good idea, but aid actually not thought about using mine at he time!


That's what I do, and it works...


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I saw that MadMez had done it that way and tried it. Mine was so difficult in the beginning that I thought I might need to have a shop do it. That is why I resorted to tools and finally got it squared away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Let me show you what my finger looks like after I did it... Don't try this at home kids!


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Much better, looks great.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

core attitude said:


> After taking my watch on a road trip and wearing it for almost 4 days straight, the only issue I had was with the strap. I noticed that about 8 or so hours into the day, I would start to notice a little pressure on the sides of my wrist from the strap wanting to "straighten" out. If I would press on the crystal and buckle at the same time, it would create a bow on the sides and took some of the pressure off. I figured before I started looking for a different strap, I would play with this one a bit. Since I needed to hard boil some eggs anyways , I rolled each side up and tied them, then threw them in the hot water after I had taken the pot off the stove. I only left them in for about 30 seconds before removing them and running cold water over them and finally taking off the twine. They have been sitting like this for almost an hour so it looks like it took. It doesn't look like much, but on the wrist it conforms much nicer and should pay off as the hours wear on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It didn't click when I first saw this picture, but how easy was it to remove the buckle?

Without a screw-bar or spring-bar I didn't think it was removable, I did my buckle mod with the strap still attached. o|


----------



## frogmeister (Nov 6, 2012)

Can someone please tell me what the bezel action is like......how many, are they tight etc etc.


----------



## frogmeister (Nov 6, 2012)

Can someone please tell me what the bezel action is like......how many, are they tight etc etc.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

frogmeister said:


> Can someone please tell me what the bezel action is like......how many, are they tight etc etc.


120 clicks, VERY tight, no play in mine at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

5661nicholas said:


> 120 clicks, VERY tight, no play in mine at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The same here.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

peakay said:


> It didn't click when I first saw this picture, but how easy was it to remove the buckle?
> 
> Without a screw-bar or spring-bar I didn't think it was removable, I did my buckle mod with the strap still attached. o|


There is a spring-bar in the buckle, if you squeeze the strap near the buckle you can see it.


----------



## ggrand (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi everyone, I made video how I change bezel few minutes ago. I hope it will help : How I change bezel on Armida A8 brass - YouTube


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

These are definitely sharp...darn it this hobby is expensive.


-T


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm 6 days into this watch and I can't believe how much I'm enjoying it. I at first thought that the Orange lume would somewhat limit how much I wore it, but I can't seem to take this thing off. I don't know when it will ever make its way into the case. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

ggrand said:


> Hi everyone, I made video how I change bezel few minutes ago. I hope it will help : How I change bezel on Armida A8 brass - YouTube


Very nice and welcome to the forums. I guess it would be nice if mine was that easy if I planned on switching them out once in a while. I will need to try bridging the lugs like that some time, I have always gone straight in with a bezel wedge or knife.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

ggrand said:


> Hi everyone, I made video how I change bezel few minutes ago. I hope it will help : How I change bezel on Armida A8 brass - YouTube


Grand...........welcome, and thank you for an incredibly brilliant idea. This made swapping my bezel a piece of cake and scratch free............well played.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

I thought it about time I tried my one with the solid bezel; I watched the video, but not having a suitable hard plastic box with a lip I used my plastic laptop case wedge; it put up a fight but finally succumbed to brute force. I like the A8 with both bezels so I will probably rotate them with every wearing of the watch.

I also wanted to check how the aluminium insert was retained as mine is slightly out of alignment; it's a friction/snap fit, so that will make it easy to align it correctly.

After the effort required to remove my bezel, you guys who did it with your fingers are now my heroes. :-d


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Garbage cell pic, but loving the engraved bezel!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggrand (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you both for welcome. I am glad you find my video useful.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks & welcome aboard.


----------



## latino (Sep 22, 2007)

Two pics only...


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice, I like that combo.



latino said:


> Two pics only...


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

core attitude said:


> Here's where she is as of this morning. Actually just about what I was aiming for, and perfect with a pair of jeans and boots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing 
what a watch for the money but too soon after my tropik b to be buying another watch
resist resist resist


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> That looks amazing
> what a watch for the money but too soon after my tropik b to be buying another watch
> resist resist resist


Ya, it really is a great looking watch for the money. I wanted one more Brass for the collection and this turned out to be the perfect one.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

latino said:


> Two pics only...


Stellar, may I ask what kind of strap that is??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

latino said:


> Two pics only...


Nice strap and what did you do to the crown to 'age' it?


----------



## chronomancer (Jun 7, 2013)

This watch is growing on me... Does anyone have a pic of the case back? Sometimes that makes me like a watch even more, sometimes less.

Also, how does it wear, like on a 7.5" wrist?


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

There's a picture of the case back in my thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/armida-a8-brass-937288.html

I can't help you with the second question as my wrist is 6.6", but I find it OK, although at the edge for size on my wrist.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

chronomancer said:


> This watch is growing on me... Does anyone have a pic of the case back? Sometimes that makes me like a watch even more, sometimes less.
> 
> Also, how does it wear, like on a 7.5" wrist?


I'm right at 7.5 and flat, and I think it fits fine. One advantage for me having a fairly flat wrist is I can wear my larger watches a little lose like I prefer and they don't move around. If the case back were flush it would sit lower but it is about level with the lugs which makes them "float" on my wrist. I am pretty close to my max on the lug to lug with this one for my taste. If there is a particular shot you would like let me know and I can try to get it for you.

Case back...










Wrist shot with floating lugs...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chronomancer (Jun 7, 2013)

Cool, thanks! That is a helpful reference. My smallest watch is 44mm, so I wasn't sure how a42 would look. I feel like the 44 is a perfect size for me. But it doesn't seem small on you at all... Hmmm

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

chronomancer said:


> Cool, thanks! That is a helpful reference. My smallest watch is 44mm, so I wasn't sure how a42 would look. I feel like the 44 is a perfect size for me. But it doesn't seem small on you at all... Hmmm
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


A lot of it will have to do with how wide your wrist is, but that pic shows how that lug to lug of 52mm sits on mine. The problem is, someone else may have the same 7.5", but a different wrist width to thickness ratio, so they get a completely different fit. The case on this one is 42mm, and the bezel 43mm, not to mention that I think the Brass bezel gives the watch more presence making it look a little larger. Here it is between my JSAR and TSAR for comparison.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm thinking about adding lume to the engaved indices on the bezel, I've done a test with flour to get an idea of what it will look like; bear in mind that the bezel will get darker over time. Anyone like the idea?


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

While I wouldn't do it to mine, I like your thinking and am interested in seeing how it turns out if you follow through. I applaud your gusto with this watch and enjoy the out of the box thinking. |>|>



peakay said:


> I
> View attachment 1278966


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

peakay said:


> I'm thinking about adding lume to the engaved indices on the bezel, I've done a test with flour to get an idea of what it will look like; bear in mind that the bezel will get darker over time. Anyone like the idea?
> View attachment 1278966


Looks good.


----------



## Utred (Jul 29, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> Looks good.


It'd look better IMHO with a dark colour lime (is such a thing available?)


----------



## Utred (Jul 29, 2013)

chronomancer said:


> Cool, thanks! That is a helpful reference. My smallest watch is 44mm, so I wasn't sure how a42 would look. I feel like the 44 is a perfect size for me. But it doesn't seem small on you at all... Hmmm
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


I was in the same boat as you, I don't usually wear anything smaller than 44mm, but I took a chance and I think it looks spot on, doesn't feel small at all! Love mine


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

peakay said:


> I'm thinking about adding lume // Anyone like the idea?


Looks excellent. And if you don't like the result, it will come off easily enough and return to standard. Go for it.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Flat black paint?


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Got mine about a week ago and absolutely love it! Thinking about letting it soak in the ocean this week although it is already starting to patina, but all these patina pics are fantastic. Just for a reference I love lume and this watch is just as good as my sumo.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Pinkelle21 said:


> Got mine about a week ago and absolutely love it! Thinking about letting it soak in the ocean this week although it is already starting to patina, but all these patina pics are fantastic. Just for a reference I love lume and this watch is just as good as my sumo.


Mine soaked in Long Beach, what part of the coast will yours soak in?


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

very nice watch!

does anyone have 6.5 flat wrist to throw in some wrist shots?

thanks


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't know how flat it is, but here is the A8 on my 6.6" wrist.
















I would definitely not go any longer than the 52mm L2L of this watch, my other 42mm watches are all around 49-50mm L2L.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

thank you for the fast reply!!
it looks great on you
wear it in good health


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

core attitude said:


> Mine soaked in Long Beach, what part of the coast will yours soak in?


mine will soak in the tide pools at shell beach, beautiful spot if you haven't been, good surf also.


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

Has anyone gotten the wrong watch? I ordered the green, orange lume, no date, but instead I got a green, C3 lume, no date. I double checked my order to make sure I didn't push the wrong button and it does specify GOND. I emailed Armida and we'll see how they respond. I don't want to send it back because that would take forever and Canada Post would charge me a whole lotta clams to Expidited the shipping, more than Armida would be willing to refund. I actually like the C3 but the orange, while not as brilliant, would have been better. Maybe I can get some sort of swag from them as compensation


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Does anyone know the brass composition - does it contain any lead?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

looks much better than a gold-like bezel.. spews uniqueness


----------



## ggrand (Dec 21, 2010)

Chris said it contains 64% Cu and 36%Zn.


----------



## thebuddahman (Mar 11, 2013)

Received my A8 earlier this week and have fallen in love with it.

2xeggs + Tupperware box + 11 hours + heating stainless steel buckle in our fire + rugged aftermarket strap =


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

thebuddahman said:


> Received my A8 earlier this week and have fallen in love with it.
> 
> 2xeggs + Tupperware box + 11 hours + heating stainless steel buckle in our fire + rugged aftermarket strap


That looks awesome, very well done. It's a great watch, enjoy!


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Can't find much fault with this watch.....gonna let the patina set in naturally on mine. So far the zulu is the most comfy:


----------



## Utred (Jul 29, 2013)

Anyone thought about flaming the Crown yet? - I'm going to try a couple of spare crowns first at some point.
I've seen buckles flamed, but no crowns yet - anyone already tried it?


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Utred said:


> Anyone thought about flaming the Crown yet? - I'm going to try a couple of spare crowns first at some point.
> I've seen buckles flamed, but no crowns yet - anyone already tried it?


I've been thinking about it ever since I saw those pics in the above post. I'm not sure exactly how to go about it but I'm interested in learning more about the process.


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's mine after 3 hours in a tupperware container with 2 mashed, hard boiled eggs. I really like the way it turned out.

As an FYI, Armida should really change their specs... it actually measures 44mm diagonally. Much bigger than I expected and actually beyond my level of comfort for a daily wear (I have a 6.5" wrist). Will be a weekend watch only for me. Friend of mine compared it to his bronze Sharkdiver 42 and he says the Armida is very noticeably BIGGER!

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/Submarin3r/media/A8-1_zps3c55678b.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/Submarin3r/media/A8-3_zps31c265b5.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/Submarin3r/media/A8-2_zps0b293390.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/Submarin3r/media/A8-5_zps9d93d4ce.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/Submarin3r/media/A8-7_zpsddfbd256.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/Submarin3r/media/A8-6_zps3808f460.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Submarin3r said:


> Here's mine after 3 hours in a tupperware container with 2 mashed, hard boiled eggs. I really like the way it turned out.
> 
> As an FYI, Armida should really change their specs... it actually measures 44mm diagonally. Much bigger than I expected and actually beyond my level of comfort for a daily wear (I have a 6.5" wrist). Will be a weekend watch only for me. Friend of mine compared it to his bronze Sharkdiver 42 and he says the Armida is very noticeably BIGGER!
> 
> ...


Excellent results on your egg work.... as well as your photos, thank you for sharing.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Submarin3r said:


> ...As an FYI, Armida should really change their specs... it actually measures 44mm diagonally. Much bigger than I expected and actually beyond my level of comfort for a daily wear (I have a 6.5" wrist). Will be a weekend watch only for me. Friend of mine compared it to his bronze Sharkdiver 42 and he says the Armida is very noticeably BIGGER!


I noticed that too, I put my 42mm Steinhart OBDLC on top of it and looked down and I could see the case of the A8 all the way round, eyeballing it with a steel rule I make it 43mm. (Edit: measured with compass and it is 43mm)

Visually, it appears smaller with the solid bezel as it doesn't extend the dial colour the full width of the watch as the black or green inserts do.

This is on my 6.6" wrist.


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

Agree that the solid bezel would make it wear smaller. Unfortunately i haven't been able to get my bezel off. Mine seems to be on extra tight and i gave up after a couple of small scratches i made on the case while trying to get it off. Luckily the patina covered the scratches up nicely. ;-)


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Submarin3r said:


> [URL="http://<a href="http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/Submarin3r/media/A8-1_zps3c55678b.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you don't mind me suggesting a better matching nato strap colour for your beautiful watch. ;-)









ZULU Nylon 5 PVD Ring Watch Strap in DARK GREEN | WatchObsession


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

just passed my order for a green dial, orange lume, no date! can't wait to see it!

great pics guys! you all made me buy one lol


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

^^^
you will love it. I am amazed at what i got for $350


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice zulu!



Luminated said:


> Hope you don't mind me suggesting a better matching nato strap colour for your beautiful watch. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Submarin3r said:


> Nice zulu!


Yeah it seems to be a perfect match for the green chosen by Armida.


----------



## tbeachly (Apr 6, 2013)

I received my A8, black no date this week.

Ordered as I thought it looked good in the pictures but as it turns out it is better in the flesh.

If anyone wants to see what's in the box Flickr: tbeachly's Photostream


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

tbeachly said:


> Ordered as I thought it looked good in the pictures but as it turns out it is better in the flesh.


I agree, I was much more excited about it once it was on my wrist, for my taste, swapping bezels didn't hurt either.


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

tbeachly said:


> I received my A8, black no date this week.
> 
> Ordered as I thought it looked good in the pictures but as it turns out it is better in the flesh.
> 
> If anyone wants to see what's in the box Flickr: tbeachly's Photostream


thanks for the pic and cute frenchie btw


----------



## GarGuy (Aug 8, 2013)

Too bad they didn't make this 41mm with 47-48 lug to lug... My small wrists just can't support any of the bronze/brass watches on the market.

big bummer as I would love to have a sub styled bronze that looked good on me for daily wear...


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone else having trouble removing the spring bars to change straps?


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Loving mine on a Brady sailcloth strap with bronze stitching


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Blurter said:


> Anyone else having trouble removing the spring bars to change straps?


It should be very easy with the drilled lugs. Just use a paper clip or a special tool to push the spring at the lug hole on the outside of the watch. Hey presto, the spring bar comes out easily. Then use a precision screw driver or strap tool to put the new strap in.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll have to try that.


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

holy F*ck! they are fast!!

i paid friday for the watch and it's already in the air! i should get it by monday! love that!!!


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

vdub007 said:


> holy xxxx they are fast!!
> 
> i paid friday for the watch and it's already in the air! i should get it by monday! love that!!!


I got mine within 2 days from HK to Canada - that's what you call service!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Blurter said:


> Anyone else having trouble removing the spring bars to change straps?


As mentioned above, it was a piece of cake with a strap tool, otherwise, just find something suitable as the tolerances are very tight.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

After rubbing my two brain cells together briskly, I've managed to change the strap on my a8.

I like it best on the green 3 ring, but the wus special also looks good. I'm pleasantly surprised how nicely it sits on a one piece band as many of my watches end up sitting too high and being top heavy - particularly on thick natos with two layers of strap under the case. I generally favour two piece straps for that reason. The three ring with bronze fittings that came with it is pretty good. It'll add a bit of variety to the green Bonetto Cinturini that's on the way.

A couple of pics.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I had no idea about this thread and I've had my A8 for about a month now. Here it is on a Crown and Buckle Regimental strap with bronze hardware before I use LoS gel to force patina it and my Maranez Layan and Halios Tropik B. Before and after pics to follow when I do it.


----------



## thebuddahman (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments about my egg patina and flamed buckle!

One small thing however I've noticed is that the buckle is pressing intermittently on my wrist and making it quite irritated. The same is happening on the top of my hand where the 3oclock crown is also irritating me as it's quite sharp. Might switch to the brass NATO for a bit. Love the watch though, it's beautiful.


----------



## tbeachly (Apr 6, 2013)

I found a similar thing with the CUDA strap - a little bit uncomfortable at times. It was fine unless I had to take it off for someone to look at - which has happened a few times (first Armida brass in the office). Putting it back on I found my wrist was a little sore.

Nato strap has fixed that I'll go back to the Cuda at some point and try again but as it turns out I really like the nato anyway.


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

just in!





see ya!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats, looking forward to seeing your results!



vdub007 said:


>


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

How am I supposed to save up for a "grail" type watch with stuff like this always coming out...

I'm dangerously close to picking one up...


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

shaneotool said:


> How am I supposed to save up for a "grail" type watch with stuff like this always coming out...
> 
> I'm dangerously close to picking one up...


Right! I was saving for a grail too and now I've got two A1's and I'm really considering the A8.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

What kind of timekeeping are you guys seeing with your A8s?


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

tallguy said:


> What kind of timekeeping are you guys seeing with your A8s?


+4 sec. per day, consistently. Wore the heck out of the first couple weeks I had it, but still keeping great time just keeping her wound in the box. First experience with this movement, in my opinion pretty much on par with the 6R15's that I have owned, only difference I notice is the power reserve.


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's my A8 after it's 2nd "egg-treatment" - another 2 hrs in a tupperware container. (1st egg-treatment was for 3 hrs).

Now I'm searching for a brown leather strap to go with it... the hardest part will be finding an appropriate buckle. I don't like the wide pre-V buckle that came with the A8.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Submarin3r said:


> Here's my A8 after it's 2nd "egg-treatment" - another 2 hrs in a tupperware container. (1st egg-treatment was for 3 hrs).
> 
> Now I'm searching for a brown leather strap to go with it... the hardest part will be finding an appropriate buckle. I don't like the wide pre-V buckle that came with the A8.
> 
> ...


That is looking fantastic, great work!! Makes me want to drop mine in for one more egg treatment.


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

5661nicholas said:


> That is looking fantastic, great work!! Makes me want to drop mine in for one more egg treatment.


No kidding - those pics may have been the clincher...


----------



## majt (Mar 23, 2011)

I ordered one sat, green,orange lume and date. I will let nature take its course regarding patina. i live on the coast so there will be no need to hasten the process .Pic's to follow.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

tbeachly said:


> I found a similar thing with the CUDA strap - a little bit uncomfortable at times. It was fine unless I had to take it off for someone to look at - which has happened a few times (first Armida brass in the office). Putting it back on I found my wrist was a little sore.


I did a hot water bath for my strap and it seemed to soften up a bit and helped it form to my wrist, you might want to give it a try.


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

tallguy said:


> What kind of timekeeping are you guys seeing with your A8s?


I've had mine for 5 days. It's been kind of hilarious, time-keepingwise. Out of the box I swear I could *see* it was running fast. It gained a minute a day for two days, then I reset it, and it lost 45 seconds on the third day, and has lost 20 seconds per day over the last two! I'll give it a fortnight to settle down before teaching it who's boss.


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

Submarin3r said:


> Here's my A8 after it's 2nd "egg-treatment" - another 2 hrs in a tupperware container. (1st egg-treatment was for 3 hrs).





Submarin3r said:


> Now I'm searching for a brown leather strap to go with it... the hardest part will be finding an appropriate buckle. I don't like the wide pre-V buckle that came with the A8.




i'm doing my brown strap today, if you like it, i can make you one after that


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Submarin3r said:


> Here's my A8 after it's 2nd "egg-treatment" - another 2 hrs in a tupperware container. (1st egg-treatment was for 3 hrs).
> 
> Now I'm searching for a brown leather strap to go with it... the hardest part will be finding an appropriate buckle. I don't like the wide pre-V buckle that came with the A8.


Excellent job on the patina!

I hated the buckle; I did a search for bronze/brass buckles and the only ones out there seem to be handmade and $50+, so I decided to customise the Armida one to something more aesthetically pleasing to me.


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

here's the result after 4 hours in a bowl with 3 boiled eggs and 3 hours in a salted water bath

love it!


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

If anyone is on the fence - you better jump.

A few versions are already sold out..


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

shaneotool said:


> If anyone is on the fence - you better jump.
> 
> A few versions are already sold out..


Checked the website and it said the Green/Orange Lume/No Date (the best looking verion, IMHO) was sold out. I'd be careful though, because that was just the A8 page on the website. If you try to purchase another version, it may be sold out as well, but the page may not yet be updated. I haven't tried, but just a word of caution, they may be going quicker than we think, by just glancing at the A8 page.

I was seriously considering the Black/Orange Lune/No Date, but I'm afraid it's just going to wear a little too large for my tastes. Having just picked up an OMX, I think this will be a millimeter or two larger in every way, and that's going to be just over the edge, for me, as the OVM already seems a little big. The case profile too, just seems more substanial, so I'm thinking it's going to wear larger, even if dimensionally, it isn't that much bigger. Guess I'm really a 40mm guy at heart. And the stainless crown, though mechanically it's probably the right call, just seems to clash. I think a brass crown, with a stainless steel stem, would be the way to go aesthetically, but that would probably push the cost up again.

Not to mention my wife was giving me a less than happy look along with the "how many watches do you have now?" question the other night, precipitated in no small part because I owe her an opal pendant. I think I'd better come up with that rock before another watch comes in the door....

BTW, anyone know anything 'bout opals?

So, you all have one less competitor for the last of the A8s, go for it, guys. It really is a great looking watch.

If Armida would just put that orange lume no-date dial and an orange-lumed bezel on the A2, I'd be all over it, particularly if they did it with the blue dial/bezel. I'd guess it'd be just about exactly the same size as my Sea Shark and OMX, and that I could deal wtih.


----------



## vdub007 (Jun 25, 2012)

to give you an idea about the size, i placed it on top of my pam243 and it's almost the same size. only th crown guard shows a little under the armida's crown.

obviously thinner than the pam but about the same for the case


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Armida Christmas sale is November 24 to December 15. 10% is automatically deducted, no code is needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Patina rocks!


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

Ordered on Sunday night ..delivered on Tuesday morning , unbelievable quality in a sub 1K piece .definate KEEPER


----------



## watchyourstep (Jan 12, 2012)

Just got back from the FedEx facility. Super fast shipping. I ordered on Tuesday evening at around 9 or 10pm and the attempted delivery was made today at 9:13am.

The watch really looks great but after changing the black bezel to the brass bezel I have one question. Am I doing something wrong if the brass bezel does not click and hold in individual spots like the black one does? The brass bezel seems to just flow fairly freely.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

watchyourstep said:


> Just got back from the FedEx facility. Super fast shipping. I ordered on Tuesday evening at around 9 or 10pm and the attempted delivery was made today at 9:13am.
> 
> The watch really looks great but after changing the black bezel to the brass bezel I have one question. Am I doing something wrong if the brass bezel does not click and hold in individual spots like the black one does? The brass bezel seems to just flow fairly freely.


Mine feels just like the black one did prior to its removal. I would suggest you remove the brass bezel, and check the retaining ring to make sure that it was properly installed. They should definitely feel the same no matter which one is on the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## watchyourstep (Jan 12, 2012)

Hmmm, after putting the black one back on it doesn't click either. I googled "bezel doesn't click" and on one of the links it says sometimes there can be a spring and ball clicking mechanism that once you take off the bezel you have to be careful not to lose the spring and ball. My watch case has small holes at the 11pm and 5pm position with nothing sticking out. Is that where the clicking mechanism goes. Sorry for the total noob questions, but I'm afraid I broke my watch within the first hour of getting it.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

watchyourstep said:


> Hmmm, after putting the black one back on it doesn't click either. I googled "bezel doesn't click" and on one of the links it says sometimes there can be a spring and ball clicking mechanism that once you take off the bezel you have to be careful not to lose the spring and ball. My watch case has small holes at the 11pm and 5pm position with nothing sticking out. Is that where the clicking mechanism goes. Sorry for the total noob questions, but I'm afraid I broke my watch within the first hour of getting it.


I think you lost your balls! (....you might need to abide by your screen name...:think::-d)


----------



## watchyourstep (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I just spent the past half hour crawling on the kitchen floor looking for something I have no idea what it looks like. If anyone has a picture of their watch case with the bezel removed and maybe can point out what I'm looking for or it it's an easy fix at a watch store I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

watchyourstep said:


> Well I just spent the past half hour crawling on the kitchen floor looking for something I have no idea what it looks like. If anyone has a picture of their watch case with the bezel removed and maybe can point out what I'm looking for or it it's an easy fix at a watch store I'd appreciate it.


How did you remove the bezel? If, for example, you simply put a screwdriver in the gap to prize the bezel off, or just used too much force with a more suitable tool, then you may have have bent / damaged the bezel seating springs (sprung metal risers) so that they no longer function as expected. 
Let us know how you removed the bezel, what tool you used and how much force you used (with the right tool virtually zero force is needed). In any case, worst case scenario is still an easy fix - bearings, in my view, are not at play here so you can stop scouring the kitchen floor ;-)

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## watchyourstep (Jan 12, 2012)

I used a thin butter knife and pried the bezel off from the 12:00 position. It seemed to come off fairly easily as it was more of a pop at the 12:00 and then one more pop at 11:00 instead of prying it off.

I don't see any mechanical piece or insert (click spring?) on the watch case that would engage any of the 60 machined notches on the underside of the bezel.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Look for a silver round flat piece of metal no larger than the bezel. the pin side goes in the hole in the watch case the flap part is the "clicker" on top.


----------



## watchyourstep (Jan 12, 2012)

MadMex said:


> Look for a silver round flat piece of metal no larger than the bezel. the pin side goes in the hole in the watch case the flap part is the "clicker" on top.


Ok thanks for the description. If it's roughly the same size as the bezel, I'm sure I would have been able to find it so I'll have to give try again tomorrow and maybe move the stove from it's spot, check inside the toaster etc.

I really liked the clicking sound for the two times that I messed with it and now it's really bothering me that it doesn't do it anymore. I may be too neurotic to have nice things that I break immediately. Great way to spoil what was otherwise the perfect first watch purchase.


----------



## watchyourstep (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you SO MUCH for the description. I found it and can now go back to being ECSTATIC with my purchase!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry I wasn't able to get back to you and help with this, I was whisked away by the wife and just returned. Glad you found it and look forward to seeing pics when things are all back together.


----------



## watchyourstep (Jan 12, 2012)

core attitude said:


> Sorry I wasn't able to get back to you and help with this, I was whisked away by the wife and just returned. Glad you found it and look forward to seeing pics when things are all back together.


No worries. I appreciate the help by everyone. I'm going to artificially start the patina process tomorrow and hope to post pics after that. The LoS method looks to give it a little too much patina for my tastes so I'm going to take a walk down to the Baltimore Harbor tomorrow and get some salt water and see how it looks after a couple of hours. The Harbor isn't the cleanest body of water in the world so hopefully it doesn't patina to black! ;-) I might have the first Armida PVD watch after tomorrow. (Can't believe I just opened myself up for "The Wire" jokes.) Wish me luck.


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

Crap. 
My watch came in yesterday - I immediately popped on the brass bezel and threw it in with some eggs and salt water.

Guess I should have given it a closer inspection as soon as it arrived. While I was checking out the patina, I noticed the dial was way crooked. I emailed armida, so hopefully they can fix it.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

That's a bummer, but I can't imagine that they wouldn't take care of that for you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

shaneotool said:


> Crap.
> My watch came in yesterday - I immediately popped on the brass bezel and threw it in with some eggs and salt water.
> 
> Guess I should have given it a closer inspection as soon as it arrived. While I was checking out the patina, I noticed the dial was way crooked. I emailed armida, so hopefully they can fix it.


Those had to be some really powerful eggs you used! I'm fairly certain Chris will fix you up, he's one of the good ones!


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

shaneotool said:


> Crap.
> My watch came in yesterday - I immediately popped on the brass bezel and threw it in with some eggs and salt water.
> 
> Guess I should have given it a closer inspection as soon as it arrived. While I was checking out the patina, I noticed the dial was way crooked. I emailed armida, so hopefully they can fix it.


That's strange as it seems to be a one piece casting, so I imagine it would be the same on all of them? I wonder if the click disk/ring can be installed in more than one position and affect its alignment?


----------



## ggrand (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello again. I have oposite question :
How do you take off patina from A8 ?


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

ggrand said:


> Hello again. I have oposite question :
> How do you take off patina from A8 ?


I put my A8 in eggs the other day and the patina was horrid (splodgy black)! I polished it back to like new with a Cape Cod polishing cloth (Ebay) - it was as simple as could be. I really like brass / bronze watches for their versatility.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Instagram pics of my A8. No patina here! I like it nice and shiny!


















Have a nice day.


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

peakay said:


> That's strange as it seems to be a one piece casting, so I imagine it would be the same on all of them? I wonder if the click disk/ring can be installed in more than one position and affect its alignment?


While I was looking through armidas website looking for warranty info, I noticed on the A8 page that a couple of the watches pictured there also had crooked dials. Check out the green dial, c3 white lume, with date:

ARMIDA WATCHES

Looks like the same guy who set that dial must have set mine..


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

ggrand said:


> Hello again. I have oposite question :
> How do you take off patina from A8 ?


Lemon juice!

-T


----------



## Iqbal624 (Jun 6, 2012)

NOOOOO!! 
I just decided to pull the trigger. and guess what? the Black, orange lume, no date is sold out...


----------



## Iqbal624 (Jun 6, 2012)

Worse: When i saw the sold out message on the green (that they will not be producing more in the near future) I decided to go with the Black/C3/No date. AHHHH Also sold out. 
What to do? Should i buy the one with the date window?


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Iqbal624 said:


> Worse: When i saw the sold out message on the green (that they will not be producing more in the near future) I decided to go with the Black/C3/No date. AHHHH Also sold out.
> What to do? Should i buy the one with the date window?


I would, but I prefer the date option most of the time anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Iqbal624 (Jun 6, 2012)

core attitude said:


> I would, but I prefer the date option most of the time anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


So then with the Date, C3 or Orange? I love the look of the orange, but the date window is white... soo... hmm...


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Iqbal624 said:


> So then with the Date, C3 or Orange? I love the look of the orange, but the date window is white... soo... hmm...


I have the Orange and am very happy with it. If you want the date window to blend in more, white may be the better option.

This is a pic of my Orange from last night.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Utred (Jul 29, 2013)

shaneotool said:


> While I was looking through armidas website looking for warranty info, I noticed on the A8 page that a couple of the watches pictured there also had crooked dials. Check out the green dial, c3 white lume, with date:
> 
> ARMIDA WATCHES
> 
> Looks like the same guy who set that dial must have set mine..


think he might have set mine too, not sure if it bothers me enough to send it back. Hmmm, I know I should but...


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Is it possible that the crooked dials are just due to a little slop in the dial feet alignment? The fix might be as simple as just removing the movement, adjusting the dial alignment and re-installing the movement.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

shaneotool said:


> While I was looking through armidas website looking for warranty info, I noticed on the A8 page that a couple of the watches pictured there also had crooked dials. Check out the green dial, c3 white lume, with date:
> 
> ARMIDA WATCHES
> 
> Looks like the same guy who set that dial must have set mine..


Looks OK to me; if the dial was crooked in relation to the movement then then the date would not be in the centre of the date window, and since the movement has to align with the crown tube for the crown and stem to fit, then the dial and movement must be correctly aligned in the case?

The bezel alignment is dictated by 2 factors on the A8, the click ring and the correct positioning of the insert; for the solid bezel it's just the click ring.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

a couple of straps with brass sewn in buckle are ready



















waiting for the a8 to put them on

will make some more for sure


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Those look very nice, great job! I look forward to seeing some more pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Christmas discount is live and could not resist it any more... went with green dial, c3 with date. Early Xmas present to myself.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

jopex said:


> Christmas discount is live and could not resist it any more... went with green dial, c3 with date. Early Xmas present to myself.


Congrats, you are going to love it, it represents an incredibly value in my opinion, orange lume or C3?


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks! Went with C3, feel like it will match the date window a bit more then orange lume.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Black no date sold out..... I'm almost relieved, its been hovering on the periphery, but now Im safe till they start showing up on the used mkt place


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

jopex said:


> Thanks! Went with C3, feel like it will match the date window a bit more then orange lume.


I like the c3 lume. It actually looks a little vintagey against the brass case - especially under incandescent light.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Black no date sold out..... I'm almost relieved, its been hovering on the periphery, but now Im safe ...


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Iqbal624 (Jun 6, 2012)

I pulled the trigger too... 
Black with orange lume and date.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Finally gave in and got a Green, C3, No Date.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Green and orange WITH date was left, so I grabbed one. I imagine these will sell out soon, also, esp. at this sale price!

Would have preferred the clean, no date version, but, of course, it's been sold out for awhile...


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Broke down. Green C3 no date. Armida is putting me in the doghouse.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

core attitude said:


> Those look very nice, great job! I look forward to seeing some more pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


thank you!!
another one


----------



## ggrand (Dec 21, 2010)

Maybe many of you don´t know it but Armida is going to introduce new brass model soon, A7. ARMIDA WATCHES


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Maybe I've missed it but can someone tell me what is the size of the buckle, 20mm?


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

jopex said:


> Maybe I've missed it but can someone tell me what is the size of the buckle, 20mm?


on the rubber strap, yes


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

ggrand said:


> Maybe many of you don´t know it but Armida is going to introduce new brass model soon, A7. ARMIDA WATCHES


yeah it says 6 days from now, the dial markers are different, smaller lug 2 lug, few bucks more, also looks like a great watch, I'm wearing my A8 right now on leather strap and I love it!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Pinkelle21 said:


> yeah it says 6 days from now, the dial markers are different, smaller lug 2 lug, few bucks more, also looks like a great watch, I'm wearing my A8 right now on leather strap and I love it!


How about a pic on that leather.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

Mine, with some new boots today. I've not found the time to "peakay" the original buckle, so I've been wearing it on a 10watches rubber strap, which has been comfortable and which holds the watch head stationary on the wrist despite its 108 grammes. Leather may allow it to flop about a bit more, which could be annoying.










I have found the crown a bit 'scratchy', so I filed the serrations down a bit with an emery board, which you can just see here;










Next plans are to find a 1.1mm drill to enlarge the lug holes for some Seiko fatbars, and to test 'overnight' positions off the wrist to try to improve the timing. It has settled down to losing 15 seconds a day, which, judging by last nights efforts, leaving '12 down' may improve.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

I've been looking for a bronze/brass diver since the end of last year. Love the Helson sharkdiver but couldn't justify spending that much on a watch that wouldn't be getting equal wrist time. The Armida is absolutely perfect for my needs. 

I wanted the black c3 non date model, but they had sold out already about 48 hours ago. I paid $349 for the date version before finding out about the Christmas special. I emailed Armida and they gave me the discount despite me ordering outside the discount period, and they also managed to find me a non-date version as well! 

Absolutely brilliant customer service! Unfortunately I have to wait until Christmas to wear it, as it is a gift from my girlfriend haha.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

nick_sixx said:


> I've been looking for a bronze/brass diver since the end of last year. Love the Helson sharkdiver but couldn't justify spending that much on a watch that wouldn't be getting equal wrist time. The Armida is absolutely perfect for my needs.
> 
> I wanted the black c3 non date model, but they had sold out already about 48 hours ago. I paid $349 for the date version before finding out about the Christmas special. I emailed Armida and they gave me the discount despite me ordering outside the discount period, and they also managed to find me a non-date version as well!
> 
> Absolutely brilliant customer service! Unfortunately I have to wait until Christmas to wear it, as it is a gift from my girlfriend haha.


Wow, that's awesome customer service!:-!

And your GF sounds like a keeper, too!;-)|>


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

Just wanted to add a follow up on my twisted dial issue.
I sent a picture to Armida and they agreed that it looked off. I am sending it back today and they said they would send me another.
Thumbs up from me!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

shaneotool said:


> Just wanted to add a follow up on my twisted dial issue.
> I sent a picture to Armida and they agreed that it looked off. I am sending it back today and they said they would send me another.
> Thumbs up from me!


After reading all about it I asked them to inspect mine before shipping. Hopefully it will arrive all alligned.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

So I forced some Patina on not only my Tropik B but my Armida A8 and Maranez Layan.

@15min in warm water and LoS gel mixture resulted in this.










I need to do a little patina removal/polish on the Tropik B most since it has a blueish black patina coating but there are spots of a nice deep brownish Grey patina peeking through. The Armida came out decent being brass. The Crown & Buckle strap bronze hardware came out weird with the black that would come off with a fingernail and left a copper/silver spotty finish. The Armida brass nato barely patinated. The Maylan also barely paginated but the buckles both came out decent. I'll update once I toy with their patina more.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

MPREZYA said:


> So I forced some Patina on not only my Tropik B but my Armida A8 and Maranez Layan.
> 
> @15min in warm water and LoS gel mixture resulted in this.
> 
> ...


How much did you dilute your LOS solution?

-T


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

As it describes 1 teaspoon to 1L of water.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

A8 outside shot:









Halios Tropik B for comparison:


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

Finally swapped in the solid brass bezel on my A8... I like it even more now!


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Held the buckle over the stove and I think it came out great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Con6tY5efs (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mine was delivered today, can't wait to get home and check it out.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Mine went to France, then to Vienna..  hopefully I'll be able to get it before weekend.


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wore mine today for the first time. Put it on my mesh halfway through the day. It doesn't match but I don't really care, I just don't think the Cuda strap is comfortable.....gonna get a green ISO for it.

Here it is on the mesh though.


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmmm...how about torching the mesh?


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nah I wear it on other watches so that wouldn't work. It won't take too long to get an isofrane so I can wait. In the mean time I may try to boil the Cuda like someone else did earlier in the thread.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Razorsedge2003 said:


> Nah I wear it on other watches so that wouldn't work. It won't take too long to get an isofrane so I can wait. In the mean time I may try to boil the Cuda like someone else did earlier in the thread.


Dude...try the Zulu...can't beat it for pure comfort. Also, cuda worn 24-7 for a couple of days gets more comfy IMO.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Should be getting mine today after being hit with big customs bill (about 130$). Hopefully I can forget about it all when I go play in LoS pool with it.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

jopex said:


> Should be getting mine today after being hit with big customs bill (about 130$). Hopefully I can forget about it all when I go play in LoS pool with it.


Ouch! I only had to pay £16.68


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

peakay said:


> Ouch! I only had to pay £16.68


Yeah Croatia is not the best country for import outside EU. I already got burned on Maranez but really wanted the A8.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

some time ago i bought a 50$ watch
they send it by fedex with declared value of 50$
fedex asked me 141 euros for customs!!!!!

Greece is the worst country to buy staff outside EU


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

jopex said:


> Should be getting mine today after being hit with big customs bill (about 130$)


Yikes! That must sting!


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Went ahead and put mine on the Zulu. Even though I'm not a fan of Nato's or Zulu's I'm gonna give it a shot.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

It's here!!










Off to a LoS bath she goes.. see ya later!


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

jopex said:


> It's here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. 
Any tips on removing the bezel? I had a heck of a time removing my first one and hope to be able to do a better job on my inbound replacement.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

shaneotool said:


> Nice.
> Any tips on removing the bezel? I had a heck of a time removing my first one and hope to be able to do a better job on my inbound replacement.


I've been able to pop it off using my fingers and a little wiggling. It is held in by an internal spring clip so I don't thing you will need to use a case knife or the like.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Silly question, but where in the heck to you go to find Los, and isn't there any concern that it might damage the seals?


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Used small screwdriver on 9 o clock. It was hard to take the bezel off compared to other watches I've done in the past. Got los off ebay. One quick patina pic..


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

tallguy said:


> Silly question, but where in the heck to you go to find Los, and isn't there any concern that it might damage the seals?


Amazon or Ebay, couldn't tell you about seal damage but I personally have never heard any reports of it causing any.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

You want to get Liver Of Sulfur gel from Amazon. It's slightly more than the stones but lasts a lot longer since it doesn't dry out or lose strength.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

tallguy said:


> Silly question, but where in the heck to you go to find Los, and isn't there any concern that it might damage the seals?


Hobby Lobby here in the States has the gel for about $8/bottle if you want to pick it up at a brick and mortar.

-T


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Used my fingernails, ouch! But I'm really liking the all brass look for the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

Just wanted to update my warranty issue - I received a brand new watch complete with everything today. 
Outstanding customer service by Armida.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

That is great to hear. :thumbup: for Armida.

I really love mine.. amazing value for $.


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Got mine out in the sun for some real, non-phone photos lol. Hit it with an egg treatment yesterday.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Mine arrived the other day. First impressions blew me away. Easily on par, and if not better, than my Sumo in terms of build quality. The AR coating also makes a bigger difference than I remember, which was a pleasant surprise. 

I have to wait until Christmas to reopen the package and actually try it on though  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

i keep going back to the A7 and A8... wasn't there a Tday or Xmas coupon?


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, it automatically appears in the promo box when you check out; 10%...

Go for it! I get back to town and will be picking mine up tomorrow; A7 AND A8 ?...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> Yes, it automatically appears in the promo box when you check out; 10%...
> 
> Go for it! I get back to town and will be picking mine up tomorrow; A7 AND A8 ?...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow both? Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Yep.

I plan on keeping the one I like most...

At least, that's how I rationalized it  ...

And like a good WIS, I'm pretty darn good at rationalizing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I boiled my A1 CUDA Armidafrane when I first got it.
Took straps off, wound as tight as I could, wrapped them in rubber band.
Boiled water an poured over them (both pieces) then let cool for 30 minuted. been wearing it ever since, just as comfortable as my real isofrane - though not as good smell. its not as soft either but I think that helps with bigger A1.



Razorsedge2003 said:


> Nah I wear it on other watches so that wouldn't work. It won't take too long to get an isofrane so I can wait. In the mean time I may try to boil the Cuda like someone else did earlier in the thread.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

till the 15th Dec
Guessing those A7's are going to move fast, and the A8's are already well gone.



Jeep99dad said:


> i keep going back to the A7 and A8... wasn't there a Tday or Xmas coupon?


EDIT.....Damm - see you already ordered - enjoy


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Sure, the A7 comes out and the poor A8 is suddenly old news:-s:-roll:.... (so this is a scurrilous bump!)

Mine is still gladly holding its own as my "one-watch"!
:-!









BTW, the A7 does nothing for me, nor does the all-brass bezel on the A8....unless I can get a nice, dark patina on it going.....:think::-d


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Well I went with a8 over a7. I like the look a lot more and bigger l2l size.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

jopex said:


> Well I went with a8 over a7. I like the look a lot more and bigger l2l size.


I agree, my preference is for the A8 as well, if u don't mind me asking, what kind of strap is that..........looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Jopex.... that patina looks fantastic - no resemblance to a gold watch at all, nicely done.


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

I kept my replacement A8 in the tube for a couple of days unsure of whether to sell it and get an A7 or to keep it. After seeing some A7 pictures surface, I decided I preferred the classic looks of the A8. I dropped it in eggs overnight and it came out looking pretty tough.


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

I haven't taken the A8 off since I got it, I'm still getting the A7 though. I like them both and see no reason why I shouldn't own both.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> I agree, my preference is for the A8 as well, if u don't mind me asking, what kind of strap is that..........looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, strap is made by local strapmaker. Think he is a member here too under username 'texan', if I'm not mistaken.



matthew P said:


> Jopex.... that patina looks fantastic - no resemblance to a gold watch at all, nicely done.


Thanks, I added a bit of red vinegar into los mix. I think that adds a bit of copper look to patina.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sigh figures by the time I lined up funds the " No Dates" are sold out....someone flip a no date c3 !!!


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Sigh figures by the time I lined up funds the " No Dates" are sold out....someone flip a no date c3 !!!


My No Date Black C3 lands today. I will let you know!


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Fresh off the truck. Switched to the all brass bezel.










Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Love my A8. Heavy, big beast. Exudes quality. But how did you change the bezel? Keen to switch to the brass bezel, but a couple of watchmakers have already shaken their heads. I've seen the youtube video, butI haven't the courage to prise it off with a plastic case. How do you do it?


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Love my A8. Heavy, big beast. Exudes quality. But how did you change the bezel? Keen to switch to the brass bezel, but a couple of watchmakers have already shaken their heads. I've seen the youtube video, butI haven't the courage to prise it off with a plastic case. How do you do it?


I just used my fingernails and some elbow grease! once a little bit starts to pop off you just keep moving around prying it up, good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Love my A8. Heavy, big beast. Exudes quality. But how did you change the bezel? Keen to switch to the brass bezel, but a couple of watchmakers have already shaken their heads. I've seen the youtube video, butI haven't the courage to prise it off with a plastic case. How do you do it?


I took off the strap and springbars first. I had a old plastic lighter that i pushed up between the lugs at the 12 oclock position. The bezel overhangs the case enough where you can catch the edge of it and push up. It is kind of a pain in the butt, but it finally popped loose. I spun the bezel a couple of times while i was doing it to see if there was a spot with less tension. Don't know if that helped or not, but I could not get the bezel to budge at first, then i spun it some and tried again and it came loose. Good luck.


----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

Finally pulled the trigger on the black dial orange lume no date. I emailed Chris at Armida to ask if there were any more black "no dates" in stock, and he said he had 1 left with orange lume. After waiting 2 days for an invoice, I submitted my payment.

Can't wait to get this watch and start the patina process =D


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Fresh patina job on the A8. I added a little apple cider vinegar to the almost boiling water and liver of sulfur rock. It was only in the bath about 3-4 minutes total. I really like how it came out. It's a very warm copper color. :-!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Very unique colour to the patina that I love, will need to try apple cider vinegar myself next time.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

nellipj said:


> Fresh patina job on the A8. I added a little apple cider vinegar to the almost boiling water and liver of sulfur rock. It was only in the bath about 3-4 minutes total. I really like how it came out. It's a very warm copper color. :-!


Very nice color, I'll be interested in seeing how it ages.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

core attitude said:


> Very nice color, I'll be interested in seeing how it ages.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! You and me both. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Finally managed to change the bezel. I used a CD case at 12 o' clock to remove the black version. I then just pressed the brass bezel in firmly. Really quite straightforward. IMO the brass bezel looks far more distinctive and of course there's more brass to patina......heh heh.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Finally managed to change the bezel. I used a CD case at 12 o' clock to remove the black version. I then just pressed the brass bezel in firmly. Really quite straightforward. IMO the brass bezel looks far more distinctive and of course there's more brass to patina......heh heh.


Yeah, I found a plastic case that was thicker than the typical CD case, and found that the sharp edge eventually got under the bezel. From there, I could lever it right off. The case plastic cracked as I did this, but I think with more patience and faith, I could have avoided the crack. Afterwards, just make sure no plastic shards end up under the bezel.


----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

Fresh off the truck today. I must say, I really like this watch. I was worried it would be too big (especially the L2L) for my 7" wrist, but it fits perfectly. I like both the cuda and nato straps. Wore it to work today with the cuda, and switched it out for the nato tonight. I agree with previous posters that the cuda strap becomes slightly uncomfortable after 8+ hours of wear, but it seems like boiling the strap after rolling it up tightly with an elastic will do the trick.

I'll most likely let the patina develop naturally. That is, unless I get impatient 

Please excuse the cell phone pics.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Playing around with some different strap options and tried this.
It was a custom NATO I had made for a different watch and I kinda like it on the Armida.
Likely not a permanent home, but it gives me some ideas&#8230;..
Cheers,
C


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

...


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

That is just beautiful!

I remember when I first saw the Panerai Luminor in copper, I just knew that I had to get a copper watch once. But I could not find one that I liked for a reasonable amount of money, which led me to order the exact same watch as you, Green A8, date, C3. I am really looking forward to receiving mine!



jopex said:


> Well I went with a8 over a7. I like the look a lot more and bigger l2l size.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I just picked up the A8 tonight. Went with the black dial, orange lume date. Love the vintage lume and needed a date because I'm OCD at work. Love the watch and the idea that it will patina over time as it ages. With the sale price it's a lot of watch for the money. Funny I have one named brand dive watch that starts with an "R" and the rest micro brand divers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

peakay said:


> I'm thinking about adding lume to the engaved indices on the bezel, I've done a test with flour to get an idea of what it will look like; bear in mind that the bezel will get darker over time. Anyone like the idea?
> View attachment 1278966


Had the same idea but in black. Nothing permanent, I only used crayons but it's surprisingly holding up well. Still thinking if I should make it permanent by using paint.


----------



## aberwyn (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

rsimpsss said:


> Had the same idea but in black. Nothing permanent, I only used crayons but it's surprisingly holding up well. Still thinking if I should make it permanent by using paint.


After seeing the white version, I was tempted to try black as well. Looks great! Might do the same for mine!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aza (Feb 13, 2011)

Does anyone have any photos of the green dial in use with a green isofrane?


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just got the green iso for mine yesterday. I haven't worn it yet, and I plan to take better pics of it but here you go.


----------



## Aza (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks mate, a pretty good colour match then


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

I think the best bezel combination is the ceramic on the A7 and the solid brass on the A8. The other way around just doesn't work for me.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

After a bit of saltwater swimming 









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

nick, that looks great! 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

rsimpsss said:


> I think the best bezel combination is the ceramic on the A7 and the solid brass on the A8. The other way around just doesn't work for me.


I do wonder if the bezels are interchangeable but I highly doubt that as I think the A8 with the ceramic bezel would look great.


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

A7 & A8 together, both on isofrane's. Gonna be posting this in the A7 thread as well.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

lawman98 said:


> nick, that looks great!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Cheers! Happy to report that after 48 hours the watch is running 4 secs fast. Not sure if I read that Armida regulates all of its watches before sending them out, but it would appear that it could be true.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> I do wonder if the bezels are interchangeable but I highly doubt that as I think the A8 with the ceramic bezel would look great.


Anybody know the answer to this? I haven't tried but looking at the side profile they are different.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Razorsedge2003 said:


> Just got the green iso for mine yesterday. I haven't worn it yet, and I plan to take better pics of it but here you go.
> 
> View attachment 1324050


Hi Razor,
any reason you haven't switched out the buckle to the factory buckle?
Just asking, but thought it might fit the watch/band a bit better. 
I _*do*_ like the color of the green Isofrane, (it's closer to the green in the dial) but not sure if I like it enough to pay the difference to upgrade the factory green.
Cheers,
Chris
(currently accelerating the patina on mine, film at 11&#8230;.)


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

^ It won't fit. The isofrane buckle is 22mm while the Armida is 20mm.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

rsimpsss said:


> ^ It won't fit. The isofrane buckle is 22mm while the Armida is 20mm.


I discovered this the hard way. I bought a 22mm non tapering strap so that I could use the Armida buckle under the assumption that the Cuda strap was also non tapering.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah bad assumption lol. I knew the buckles were different sizes to begin with. I'll probably end up torching the isofrane buckle. Besides it's not the looks necessarily that made me want to upgrade but the comfort. Cuda has nothing on isofrane comfort.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

The Cuda strap is a love hate relationship. It's not as comfortable as an isofrane and takes time to break in,but looks good and does not collect dust. Plus the included NATO strap seems very long in my opinion. But they came with the watch so it's all good. I need to order some leather that has a 20mm taper and retro fit the middle tang to fit the strap holes or swap it out

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aza (Feb 13, 2011)

Regarding a salt water bath....does it need to be sea water, or will it do to just add salt to tap water?
Is there much difference?
I have a salt water river near by, just wondering if it is worth getting some salt water or just making my own.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Aza said:


> Regarding a salt water bath....does it need to be sea water, or will it do to just add salt to tap water?
> Is there much difference?
> I have a salt water river near by, just wondering if it is worth getting some salt water or just making my own.


From my experience using both methods, there is no noticeable advantage to sea water. My usual method is to heat my desired amount of water to a slow boil and then mix in my salt as it cools. I then pour my mixture into a container with a lid, throw my watch in, put it up on a shelf and forget about if for a while. With Brass, i haven't found the salt / water ratio to be critical, and I haven't found a need to be concerned about leaving it in too long, the patina process with both of my Brass pieces really just seemed to stop on their own.


----------



## Aza (Feb 13, 2011)

That's great, thanks for the info.


----------



## Aza (Feb 13, 2011)

A few shots of my A8 which arrived today, after a little egg treatment 
Bad reflections on the glass but it was the best I could do with the lighting I have here at the moment.


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Torched the buckle on my green iso. Looks much better than before.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

core attitude said:


> From my experience using both methods, there is no noticeable advantage to sea water. My usual method is to heat my desired amount of water to a slow boil and then mix in my salt as it cools. I then pour my mixture into a container with a lid, throw my watch in, put it up on a shelf and forget about if for a while. With Brass, i haven't found the salt / water ratio to be critical, and I haven't found a need to be concerned about leaving it in too long, the patina process with both of my Brass pieces really just seemed to stop on their own.


Regarding building a patina,I agree with this.The build up seems to reach a natural end point.

At least that's what I've found with the vinegar baths I've subjected mine to.The results have been pretty awesome,like it's had a Keracote finish or something.

Long live the A8 & it's merry owners!!


----------



## Aza (Feb 13, 2011)

Has anyone with an isofrane tried trimming off a few mm to fit the Armida buckle?


----------



## Aza (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmmm just realised you would have to trim the length of the strap, not just the buckle part.
Maybe filing off a mm inside the buckle itself would be better.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Aza said:


> Hmmm just realised you would have to trim the length of the strap, not just the buckle part.
> Maybe filing off a mm inside the buckle itself would be better.


Just heat up a silver buckle until it turns gold.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aza (Feb 13, 2011)

I would much prefer to have the Armida buckle though


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Check out what my friend had done. Perfect in my opinion. Just have this done instead. My buckles are next! 








The excess as seen below.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Aza said:


> Has anyone with an isofrane tried trimming off a few mm to fit the Armida buckle?


Please don't butcher an ISOfrane! It's not meant to be butchered. There are other better solutions.


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Aza said:


> Hmmm just realised you would have to trim the length of the strap, not just the buckle part.
> Maybe filing off a mm inside the buckle itself would be better.


I considered doing this, but after inspecting the buckle I found that If I filed the inside of the buckle enough to fit over the isofrane, the Armida buckle would no longer have holes left for the springbar. Since I don't have a what it takes to redrill a springbar hole I scrapped the idea.


----------



## Aza (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah I think it will end up being a case of just buying a new brass buckle which will fit the ISO.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

I love this watch and wear mine 24/7, but you guys have wayyyyyyy too much time on your hands, no pun intended...


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Aza said:


> Yeah I think it will end up being a case of just buying a new brass buckle which will fit the ISO.


I don't think there's any available since the tongue is thick and unique. For the isofrane, best option is to torch the buckle or use the PVD buckle.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

rsimpsss said:


> Check out what my friend had done. Perfect in my opinion. Just have this done instead. My buckles are next!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the same to mine a few weeks ago, it's a big improvement to the oversize original, although I could have saved myself the effort, because I've since decided I don't like the Cuda strap anyway and my A8 is now on a different strap.


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

rsimpsss said:


> I don't think there's any available since the tounge is thick and unique. For the isofrane, best option is to torch the buckle or use the PVD buckle.


Not to mention the stock RS iso buckle is one of the best out there anyway.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

peakay said:


> I did the same to mine a few weeks ago, it's a big improvement to the oversize original, although I could have saved myself the effort, because I've since decided I don't like the Cuda strap anyway and my A8 is now on a different strap.


Yes peakay, your post was what triggered all this! Yes too the isofrane is great, hands down but the reason I like the cuda is cause it's tapering, which I prefer. I find tapering straps to look and fit better. That's why I'm going out of my way to fix the Armida buckle. I also coiled the cuda strap inside an espresso cup and poured hot water in it to fix the stiffness a bit. I think it worked.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Razorsedge2003 said:


> Not to mention the stock RS iso buckle is one of the best out there anyway.


Agree. And the tongue curves in a way that allows the buckle and strap to lay flat on your wrist.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

A couple of days ago I scratched my A8 quite badly on the side of the case. I just put on some Brasso with a cotton bud and the scratch has gone! Only took a few seconds and I didn't need to use any real pressure. I guess brass is quite soft, so easily marked, but easily fixed. What a relief.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Yep,I think brass is pretty soft metal.I scratched my case with plastic whilst changing the bezel.

Pretty sure that would be impossible with steel.

However the dark patina covers all sins.

Would very much like to see some brass buckles coming out at some point in 20mm/22mm.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

The cool thing about this watch is that you can use some lemon juice, a few Q tips and a soft cloth and it's back to brand new if the patina isn't your thing.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

On new shell cordovan. Ready for water use!










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm just a bit bummed right now cuz I noticed as I was setting my A8 that the hour hand is about 5 minutes off behind the minute hand. If the current time hadn't been around 12, I wouldn't have noticed...

I think I'll wear it awhile, and see how things line up further along, and if it's going to really bother me.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

So, apparently, it doesn't matter what hour, or even if it's hours after setting the time, the hour hand is consistently 5 minutes behind the minute hand. I suppose I'll contact Armida, but they won't be able to replace it, because this one's been sold out now for over a month :-(. Perhaps an easy fix at a local watchmaker?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> So, apparently, it doesn't matter what hour, or even if it's hours after setting the time, the hour hand is consistently 5 minutes behind the minute hand. I suppose I'll contact Armida, but they won't be able to replace it, because this one's been sold out now for over a month :-(. Perhaps an easy fix at a local watchmaker?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My old PO suffered from this. In the end I just got over it

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

I think a watch tech could reset the hands in about 15 mins. Contact Chris and ask if he would agree to you getting it done locally rather than the time and expense of sending back. It's a straight forward job, I even done it myself modding a couple of my watches.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

nick_sixx said:


> My old PO suffered from this. In the end I just got over it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I was just looking again, and I think I will probably just forget about it. I'm being way too niggly...:rodekaart... especially at this price level.

Thanks for the feedback, though!


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> I was just looking again, and I think I will probably just forget about it. I'm being way to niggly...:rodekaart
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, though!


It only really bugged me at 12 and 6 o clock. In the end I thought to myself: "how often are you looking at your watch at exactly 12 or 6?"...and so I simply figured it wasn't worth opening up an otherwise perfectly fine one year old watch.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

peakay said:


> I think a watch tech could reset the hands in about 15 mins. Contact Chris and ask if he would agree to you getting it done locally rather than the time and expense of sending back. It's a straight forward job, I even done it myself modding a couple of my watches.


I did shoot an e-mail to Chris a few hours ago asking for his suggestions (after telling him what a fine watch it is first, of course)...

it's interesting, however, because even the A7 is off by just a bit...

I wish I had never noticed.. it really sucks being O.C.D.!


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

It just means that it was slightly off when the hands were installed. Normally you would wind the movement forward until the date just turned over then install the hour minutes and seconds hands all facing 12 - so that they were all aligned. Could be this one moved slightly when it was set. Simple fix, either push the hand up to 12 when they are being re-aligned or have second and minutes hands off and re-align them.


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Had mine for a month soon, and it has been given a custom leather strap. I´m so happy with this watch! It´s also the one that has received the most compliments of the ones that I´ve got.


----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)

Purchased from a forum Member last week, I am in love. My first brass watch, and so far it has been a fun experience. Is it worth forcing Patina or should I just wait and let it happen naturally? Here is a picture I took of mine!


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's up to you but I forced the patina on my A8 and it looks good, but I've been letting the patina develop naturally on my A7 and I think it's more fun haha.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Enjoying the A8 in a comfortable strap. The Cuda looks good but never felt great and the supplied NATO is stiff . Had to go custom


----------



## mpconley (Feb 10, 2011)

Got a custom for my A8 as well. Just came in today actually and I'm digging it so far. Way more comfortable than what came with the watch.


----------



## SRBakker (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, bonus points for a convincing thread. Mine is incoming, green dial, orange lume w/ date. Cheers!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Anyone have pictures of their A8s on a notched 24mm or 26mm leather strap?


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Drudge said:


> Anyone have pictures of their A8s on a notched 24mm or 26mm leather strap?


So sorry,my A8 is sans strap as it lies totally submerged in a bath of vinegar [again].I'm not sure if anyone will have bothered with a 24mm strap as 22mm is very adequate indeed.

But you never know,some clever blighter may have tried it.


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone try a pvd black sharkmesh on a black faced a8?


----------



## Komerad (May 14, 2013)

I really need your help guys. So I got an offer on 300$ for an used Armida A1 in stainless steel with Miyota movement. It's either that one or a brand new A8 for 349$. What would you choose? 

-Komerad


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

A1

$300 is super cheap for a used A1 though, unless there is something wrong with it or it's really beat up.


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

Wife is going to kick my butt! I just ordered one in black with orange lume and date. How long does shipping to the states take?


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

pipeyeti said:


> Wife is going to kick my butt! I just ordered one in black with orange lume and date. How long does shipping to the states take?


They were really fast for me on the coast in Cali, within one week! Congrats also it's a great watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D4n (Sep 14, 2013)

Guys I have been following this thread from the beginning. Being a poor country boy all I could do is drool and dream. Until NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got a wonderful trade for a basically NEW A8!!!!!!! From a great and wonderful member here I am so thankful and happy that my buddy did this for me!!! I will not say his name but I will say he made my whole world!!!! Its supposed to be I Saturday and I am so excited I can hardly wait!!!! Its the whole kit new and it keeps amazing time +4 sec a day what more could I dream for?!??!?! NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so very very very happy to land one!! Its the black dial no date with C3 just exactly like I wanted!!! I swear I must be dreaming I just can't wait till my baby comes home I will truly treasure and love this watch as long as I am alive. Every time I look at the time I will remember a great friend that went out of his way to make a broken vet happy.Thanks from the depth of my heart!!Dan


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

That's the model I have; congratulations, I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats, you're gonna love it! A8 is great.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Can't wait for the aftermarket strap to arrive but here she is tonight:


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

Mine should be here tomorrow WOOT WOOT!


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

Finally a day late due to weather. This thing is great size is perfect for me, color is great and will only get better. The cuda strap is actually nice. Its as close to the 2 Isofranes that I have as anything could be and will be better once broken in. I did take the buckle straight down to the shop and used the table top belt sander on it. Shaped it to look just like an isofrane buckle as others have done sanded and scotchbrite you cant tell it didn't come that way. I own some decent watches and it holds its own with any of them.


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

I got the black with orange lume. Wonder what it would look like on an orange Iso?


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

I haven't received my A8 yet..just ordered yesterday. Black with Orange....and date...I ordered this strap...I think it will look pretty good and also keep the metal off my wrist.Keeps it safe but not great in the water


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

I had an extra sinn rubber strap lying around with no watch for it. Well, I do have the A8 - turns out it is a great fit.

Not sure if anyone else would ever want to try this, but I figured I'd post it here for future generations searching for possible sinn rubber watch matches.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Had my Armida A8 green dial/date/C3 for a couple weeks--just nabbed this Buffalo Leather strap from Crown and Buckle. The band will apparently also age and gain a patina. The green of the dial and the 'dark' color within the grain play very well off each other. I modded it to fit the brass buckle off of the Cuda strap for now. Now I just have to break in it!

Cheers!

(Apologies for the cruddy iPhone pic)

Sent from my iPhone using TapaTapaTapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Farlius said:


> Had my Armida A8 green dial/date/C3 for a couple weeks--just nabbed this Buffalo Leather strap from Crown and Buckle. The band will apparently also age and gain a patina. The green of the dial and the 'dark' color within the grain play very well off each other. I modded it to fit the brass buckle off of the Cuda strap for now. Now I just have to break in it!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


Congrats on jumping for that strap; I've almost done so myself, as is definitely out of the norm.

Is it a pretty stiff leather? If you could, can you show us a close up of the two beauties, your watch and strap, together?

D


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

dougiedude said:


> Congrats on jumping for that strap; I've almost done so myself, as is definitely out of the norm.
> 
> Is it a pretty stiff leather? If you could, can you show us a close up of the two beauties, your watch and strap, together?
> 
> D


Certainly.....

















































The leather is thick--see 5th pic, three layered construction--but it's less stiff than others I've had and softens on the wrist pretty quickly when it warms up--I've been wearing it while home to break it in even more. I put the stock Steel buckle back on since the strap is 22mm wide and the Brass buckle from the Cuda is 20mm and didn't fit the 22mm other end so well. Trying to decide whether to mod the strap even more or not to compensate for the size discrepancy, but that would most likely involves slicing off a Millimeter on both sides of the 'tail' end of the leather strap. Even though I like the Cuda Brass buckle it is pretty obnoxious and the stainless leather buckle does match the crown and doesn't catch on everything. It's not a deal breaker and despite having modded the buckle end of then leather band just a bit (see pics) you can't see that when it's on wrist so it looks ok.

Either way I think it looks good and if the leather ages along with the case then bonus. I was worried that the dark grain of the leather wouldn't go with the green dial but I think it works great. Maybe even better on a black dial?

For 21 bucks I'm satisfied and it's very comfortable so far.

Hope that helps!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using TapaTapaTapatalk


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)

I just put mine on this C&B leather strap a few weeks ago. The only thing is I could not get the brass buckle to fit the strap without doing some alterations to it, so I left the SS buckle on. I purchased this one when they first went on sale, and not much of a Patina yet, which is fine with me. I kind of like the shiny new look it is keeping.

Not like the Magrette Brass I owned at one time, which changed over rather quickly.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

That looks good. I think the brass case with any aged, darkened, distressed, worn etc would look good.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatapatapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Was packing for a trip away over the weekend and couldn't help but notice how well the Armida matched my overnight bag










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## VikingRS (Jun 21, 2013)

I might have missed it earlier, but what band do you have on your watch? That's pretty much exactly what I've been looking for and haven't come across one yet.



nick_sixx said:


> Was packing for a trip away over the weekend and couldn't help but notice how well the Armida matched my overnight bag
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

VikingRS said:


> I might have missed it earlier, but what band do you have on your watch? That's pretty much exactly what I've been looking for and haven't come across one yet.


Its a Shell Cordovan one from eBay seller Sandtuhr (based in Germany). I think it was about $70.

I had to file down the brass Cuda buckle prong to make it fit through the holes of the strap

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

nick_sixx said:


> Its a Shell Cordovan one from eBay seller Sandtuhr (based in Germany). I think it was about $70.
> 
> I had to file down the brass Cuda buckle prong to make it fit through the holes of the strap
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


That looks really good. Kudos.

Sent from my iPhone using TapaTapaTapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Having a lot of trouble deciding between the A7 and A8. I wanted a no date model but of course all those are gone. I tend to stay away from sub homages but this thing is far from a sub, and I like the crown guards and green bezel, but I also like the ceramic bezel and cushion case of the a7, and buying both isn't an option, of course. What made you guys decide either way?


----------



## Watch1515 (Mar 30, 2014)

Any idea when Armida might do a new run of no date A8's??


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

DerangedGoose said:


> Having a lot of trouble deciding between the A7 and A8. I wanted a no date model but of course all those are gone. I tend to stay away from sub homages but this thing is far from a sub, and I like the crown guards and green bezel, but I also like the ceramic bezel and cushion case of the a7, and buying both isn't an option, of course. What made you guys decide either way?


I ended up buying both, and kept the A7 because I liked the look of the cushion case better. The L to L length is shorter, too, and fit better on my 6.5 inch wrist...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Watch1515 said:


> Any idea when Armida might do a new run of no date A8's??


You should just ask Chris (Armida), as he's the only one that would really know!


----------



## Watch1515 (Mar 30, 2014)

I think I'll do that, but I'm guessing i won't be the first.......



dougiedude said:


> You should just ask Chris (Armida), as he's the only one that would really know!


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Just ordered a green A8 with orange lume, hopefully it'll arrive in the UK nice and quick - from what I've read on various threads Armida shipping seems to be admirably quick. I'm a little concerned that the watch might be a bit big at 52mm lug-to-lug, but I'm sure I'll love it!


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

There shipping is amazing! Good choice of watch I love mine wearing it right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm thinking about alternative straps for this watch - what do you folks make of this:22mm Stainless Steel Heavy Mesh Watch Bracelet, Solid End Lug, IP Antique Bronze

Bronze-effect shark mesh with brass watch perhaps a bit much, or could that work?


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

fishfingers said:


> I'm thinking about alternative straps for this watch - what do you folks make of this:22mm Stainless Steel Heavy Mesh Watch Bracelet, Solid End Lug, IP Antique Bronze
> 
> Bronze-effect shark mesh with brass watch perhaps a bit much, or could that work?


I was looking at this myself. You should do it!

Then post your results here for the rest of us haha

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Aberwyn's post https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/armida-a8-brass-933358-34.html#post7154183 appears to show the watch on a brass-finish mesh bracelet, if I'm not mistaken.

I don't suppose you have any more pics so we can see how it goes together, Aberwyn?

(EDIT) Did some searching in Aberwyn's post history, this post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/upda...r-giveaway-thread-882685-165.html#post7370752 has some more pictures of the combo. Interesting, but I don't think I'm gonna jump into a mesh straightaway, I think I'll look into leather or canvas first.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Wooo! Got back home this afternoon, FedEx had left the package with my neighbour! Armida certainly deserve their reputation for quick shipping!

I'm very pleased with the watch - I'm new to f74 and this is my first 'diver', so I was concerned that it might feel too big on my arm, but it doesn't really feel much heavier than my Seiko SNZH, so that's all fine. I don't go diving, the watch is unlikely to encounter anything deeper than a Gin and Tonic, but it's nice to know that it can cope with anything I'm likely to throw at it.

The rubber strap was a bit too much for me (that buckle is enormous!), so I've put it on the Zulu that came with the watch - by happy coincidence this strap goes well with my favourite jumper, and it feels comfortable. I'm going to keep considering other straps for it, but it's pretty good looking as is!


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

That NATO looks good! A nice leather strap would look nice also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I'd like to put a nice leather band on it, but then I run into the "where can I find a bronze buckle" problem that others have mentioned. I really like the canvas/leather strap that Latino put on his A8 back on page 14 of this thread.


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Torching a buckle is really easy and looks good IMHO I did a few over my oven range and i was amazed at how good they came out, really blends with the bronze well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

I put mine on this black bracelet:








I'm more into bracelets than straps, but I do like the Zulu it came with though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Rentacop said:


> I put mine on this black bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm. I see what you did there, especially with killer the dark patina you have on the case. 'Beat up' that bracelet a little more and it gives it a hardcore tool watch look.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using TapaTapaTapatalk


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Farlius said:


> Hmmm. I see what you did there, especially with killer the dark patina you have on the case. 'Beat up' that bracelet a little more and it gives it a hardcore tool watch look.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TapaTapaTapatalk


And to add to my thought, a bracelet like that on a black dial/bezel version would also be pretty awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using TapaTapaTapatalk


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, it would def suit the black dial version better. Unfortunately they were sold out when I bought this one. One of the things that drew me to this watch was the brass bezel, so swapping it was the first thing I did. I've owned a Maranez (which has no bezel) and I have a Makara on order that has a sapphire bezel (if it ever gets delivered...). The only problem with this bracelet "aging" to compliment the patina on the watch is that it would show SS underneath. I've actually touched up the finish on the bracelet with a sharpie on a couple spots that were scratched.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Rentacop said:


> Yeah, it would def suit the black dial version better. Unfortunately they were sold out when I bought this one. One of the things that drew me to this watch was the brass bezel, so swapping it was the first thing I did. I've owned a Maranez (which has no bezel) and I have a Makara on order that has a sapphire bezel (if it ever gets delivered...). The only problem with this bracelet "aging" to compliment the patina on the watch is that it would show SS underneath. I've actually touched up the finish on the bracelet with a sharpie on a couple spots that were scratched.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same version you do, and keep flipping between bezels. What did you do for that Patina?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatapatapatalk


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

I used LoS, I would dip it in the solution, let it dry and then dip and repeat over a couple of days. To even it out I removed some of the patina where it was blotchy. I've also done the same thing using a strong salt water solution.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's the results of a 6 hour malt vinegar bath followed by a couple of hours in the outdoors to dry[Please excuse any dust,awful breezy here today!].....just a shame this matte finish isn't permanent.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I have to remark how impressed I am with the accuracy of my A8 - it hasn't gained or lost a single second against the time source that I use in 4 days! I don't know if this is typical, or I'm just one of the lucky ones, but so far it's performing magnificently!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

I have tried different strap combos & this one works best imo.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Hah! Coincidentally I am waiting for exactly the same strap from eBay for mine, should be here on Wednesday! Looks good!


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

It's a really great design & idea.

Interesting alloy for the case,excellent lume,sapphire crystal,classic dial & hands,300 metres of water resistance,2 bezels,2 straps for a very good price delivered in double quick time.

Plus you get the NH35 movement,which is accurate,durable & cheap to replace...should you ever need to!

Does it get any better in terms of quality & value? I say no.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I love my A8. It gets more comments than any other watch I own, including the Rolex Sub. I've kept it on the cuda strap and while initially the buckle looked large and awkward, it now seems natural and doesn't bother me at all- in fact they seem like a perfect match. My advice would be to persevere and not give up on the strap too readily. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Monkwearmouth said:


> I love my A8. It gets more comments than any other watch I own, including the Rolex Sub. I've kept it on the cuda strap and while initially the buckle looked large and awkward, it now seems natural and doesn't bother me at all- in fact they seem like a perfect match. My advice would be to persevere and not give up on the strap too readily.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I never wore mine on the insofrane type strap that came with mine. I should give it a try though. I wasn't sold on the colour, I think I would've preferred a black one rather than the green one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

After snorkeling with it for a few days over the Easter break. Hoping that it will even out a little better


















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

nick_sixx said:


> After snorkeling with it for a few days over the Easter break. Hoping that it will even out a little better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's all kinds of awesome.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using TapaTapaTapatalk


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

To everyone who had try both, which one is look bigger on your wrist, A7 or A8?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

martinz said:


> To everyone who had try both, which one is look bigger on your wrist, A7 or A8?


I don't own the a8 but I'm guessing that it would wear bigger then the a7 because the lug to lug length is bigger


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

I just ordered the black c7 with date. My first brass watch and I can't wait now!


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

Here it is. Added a little patina and it's ready to wear. It's a cool piece! It was a bit of an impulse purchase but I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats! Great watch. I got the same a few weeks ago. I like brass so much that I ordered a Maranez Layan last Sunday!


----------



## manaa (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello, for the members that own A8 or A7 and a Maranez Layan . do you have a preference? I'm torn between the two. Can only afford one. I'm sure I want a green face. Any input would be appreciated


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

I have them both, and they're both great watches. It really comes down to which one appeals to you more aesthetically, and if you're partial to a bezel or not. You can't go wrong with either one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## manaa (Apr 19, 2014)

thanks man ...I just pulled the trigger on the Layan, just don't have anything like it.


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

^^good choice I've been thinking of getting one also! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Decided to start the patina process again, to try and achieve something a little more even!










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

Pinkelle21 said:


> ^^good choice I've been thinking of getting one also!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


to late ;-) looks like they are sold out :-s


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

ref3525 said:


> to late ;-) looks like they are sold out :-s


They weren't a week ago when he posted because I was on the site looking at them also. I'm pretty sure they will be doing another run soon since both versions have been so popular. It shouldn't be that long of a wait for someone who wants one.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

core attitude said:


> They weren't a week ago when he posted because I was on the site looking at them also. I'm pretty sure they will be doing another run soon since both versions have been so popular. It shouldn't be that long of a wait for someone who wants one.


They were, I tried to buy one. They aren't listed as sold out but if you actually try to put one in your cart it won't let you. I ended up with the last c3 a7 in the end.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I still like wearing this watch


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

On a new distressed brown leather strap.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

slccj said:


> On a new distressed brown leather strap.


Great patina! May I ask how it was achieved?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

It's my beater so I just threw a bit if everything at it. Boiled eggs, brine, vinegar fumes and wear. Handling it with sweaty hands is good for it too.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

Newly acquired, here on sales corner 










ligth patina on case, brass bezel cleen and never used


















Cleaned (Scotch-Brite Scrub Sponge and Cape Cod), changed bezel and now I wonder if apply some patina treatment 

Currently on Steinhart kroko vintage with handmade buckle


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

I absolutely adore this watch. It is a great size for my wrist, has more sentimental value to me than my watches worth significantly more money than it, and is just an overall well-made and enjoyable watch to wear 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I love it too. For me, it's my special occasion dress watch. Every watch has its character and the A8 is flamboyant and extravert, a real party piece. Unlike some, I love the outsize buckle. It just goes with the A8's outgoing personality. And I love the lume! Best I've ever seen, including my Rolex sub and Orange monster. Outstanding timepiece. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Got the watch on Saturday as a joint birthday present from my mom and brother. LOVE everything about it, except for this nagging concern over the bezel.

Pic 1 shows to me the correct position for the other numbers and markers, but the lume pip seems to be off ever so slightly to the right.
imgur: the simple image sharer

Pic 2 shows the lume pip lined up, but the 30 seem to be just a hair off (not centered to the marker), compared to other watches I have.
imgur: the simple image sharer

So, which was is "correct"?


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Quake1028 said:


> Got the watch on Saturday as a joint birthday present from my mom and brother. LOVE everything about it, except for this nagging concern over the bezel.
> 
> Pic 1 shows to me the correct position for the other numbers and markers, but the lume pip seems to be off ever so slightly to the right.
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> ...


Sorry my friend, I can't get the pics to download. I've tried viewing via tapatalk and google.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

New strap on mine this week.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

That looks amazing! I cannot wait for "winter" here in Florida so I can change this bad boy to leather.


----------



## Pipwatch (Jan 17, 2012)

goTomek said:


> Newly acquired, here on sales corner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous buckle!!


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

Pipwatch said:


> What a gorgeous buckle!!


Thanks 
100% handmade by our local buckle-smith  You can find more here on this thread on Polish forum Klamry Ciecha


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Finally landed one! Someone mentioned salt water helps with patina so its currently suspended in my marine aquarium


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

MJ_London said:


> Finally landed one! Someone mentioned salt water helps with patina so its currently suspended in my marine aquarium


I dove a few times with it and the effect was immediately noticeable the next day. It may be the composition or environment in socal, but I found it gave it a slightly red patina. I like it myself.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

A cool watch to wear and with straps and two different bezels you can change the look with ease. A weekend favorite for me.


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

The fish tank combined with egg and vinegar treatment has worked quite well


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Like that custom bezel,a lot!


----------



## dmcevoy (May 21, 2012)

Yes indeed, as Serge70 said, that bezel is striking. Would you mind sharing how you did it? Is it paint, or did you somehow manage to get black patina developed in the numbers? I tried that on my A7 bezel - let an egg & vinegar treatment take the whole bezel as dark as I could, then use a Cape Cod to slightly lighten the tone of the flat upper face to leave the numbers darker down below. It worked somewhat, but it doesn't stand out as much as yours.


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

dmcevoy said:


> Yes indeed, as Serge70 said, that bezel is striking. Would you mind sharing how you did it? Is it paint, or did you somehow manage to get black patina developed in the numbers? I tried that on my A7 bezel - let an egg & vinegar treatment take the whole bezel as dark as I could, then use a Cape Cod to slightly lighten the tone of the flat upper face to leave the numbers darker down below. It worked somewhat, but it doesn't stand out as much as yours.


Thanks guys, although I feel somewhat of a fraud....

To achieve the patina I hung the watch in my marine aquarium for a few hours on a couple of occasions, then put it in a bag with boiled egg and vinegar in a bowl, again for a couple of hours, this really accelerated the patination.

But to achieve the final effect.... Ahem, well I just dabbed a regular black whiteboard marker into the bezel markings and quickly wiped the excess off with a tissue! :-s

I hadnt expected it to work, but as you see it came out quite good!


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

Just a heads up - both the A8 and the A7 is back in stock on their Web page...!!!
Just ordered the A8 black no date 
Can't wait to receive it after having read all the posts in this thread 4 or 5 times...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes they are back...with a brass crown. Nice


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

jlow28 said:


> Yes they are back...with a brass crown. Nice


Wearing mine today. There's something about the steel crown I like. If I'd had the choice when I bought it, I'm sure I would have gone for a brass crown but I wouldn't change it now.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Liking this combo


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

Newly arrived - forced a bit of patina allready


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

obp666 said:


> Newly arrived - forced a bit of patina allready


Which technique did you use?


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

Did the egg treatment for a couple of hours and then dumped the watch in some (homemade) saltwater for about 15 minutes and then I just let it airdry...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

No forced patina required.
I live in a tropical climate.


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice! My A8 is due to arrive on Monday...can't wait. Have not decided if I'm going to try to force the patina of just let it go natural. Might just try swimming in the ocean and see how it looks after.


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

Well my A8 is here, green dial, C3 with no date. I can't tell you how happy I am with this fairly inexpensive watch. What a great value for the money! This will not be the last Armida I purchase, hope they continue to come out with new models.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Evened out the patina using a somewhat gross method


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

nick_sixx said:


> Evened out the patina using a somewhat gross method


Dare we ask?

Mine wasn't new when I got it and had some patina added by the previous owner so I've decided just to leave it as-is and see how it develops.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Higs said:


> Dare we ask?
> 
> Mine wasn't new when I got it and had some patina added by the previous owner so I've decided just to leave it as-is and see how it develops.


Haha it was simply salt, boiling water, liver of sulphur

and my urine


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Myman said:


> View attachment 1589783


Is that the german ebay shell cordovan?


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Crown painted with gold acrylic to blend in.


----------



## Noddy (Oct 5, 2007)

I absolutely love this A8 (would be perfect if they offer a no logo version) and how the brass ages but read that brass does not last too well under water? 

I was in the Navy and almost all our maritime equipment (barometer, sextant, etc) and fittings (ship bell... had all those unpleasant memories of polishing the bell to remove the patina; pure grind and hard work but here we are trying to accelerate it lol) are made of brass. I guess that's because they don't actually come in contact with sea water, at least not for prolong period of time. I like how brass is tied closely to maritime or maritime history but to be used as the casing for a diver watch is it going to be a concern after years of frequent usage?

I am not saying that the brass will melt away but the corrosion from sea water is definitely an important factor to considerate.. I can imagine that the engravings on the bezel will be blur from the salt corrosion in years to come, no?


----------



## Noddy (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyway I have made the purchase and WOW..... super value for money like everyone said.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

I look forwards to some patina from sea water.The A8 is big & mean enough to take it.

If it eventually dies from it,which I think is unlikely,I shall bury it at sea with full honours & get another one..if I am still young enough to see a computer screen.

Enjoy! Everywhere!


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, good news and bad news... Got my black no date A8, and it's beautiful, incredible value. Incredibly fast shipping, too--ordered last Sunday and on my doorstep in the US Midwest Tuesday morning!















Now, the bad news. I was changing the strap yesterday, and had trouble getting one of the springbars out--turns out the tip of one springbar was bent--and put a scratch on the case. I'm not going to go crazy about it, brass is soft and I imagine I'll get other scratches, but does anyone have a suggestion on how to at least make it less noticeable? Thanks in advance. *WARNING*--picture of poor, innocent, watch case abused by clumsy owner to follow. ;-)


----------



## Noddy (Oct 5, 2007)

I also have the same issue with my A8, couldn't get the spring bar out using the tool given. After more than 60 mins of frustration, replace the tool with a paper clip and spring bar was loose in less than 2 seconds. I guess the pointed end of the tool was not long enough. 

I think scratches and dents give the watch its character. IMHO Brass/bronze watches such as A8 are meant to be worn and beaten because they look best in that state. I am a sucker for anything that look better with age.. dry denim, leather boots(Trickers, Alden, Whites, etc) and now... brass watch.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

mlcor said:


> Now, the bad news. I was changing the strap yesterday, and had trouble getting one of the springbars out--turns out the tip of one springbar was bent--and put a scratch on the case. I'm not going to go crazy about it, brass is soft and I imagine I'll get other scratches, but does anyone have a suggestion on how to at least make it less noticeable?


I have improved scratches and bruised in brushed steel cases using the rough end of an old-fashioned ink eraser. I imaging it would work as well or better on brass. The trick is to go very much with the grain of the original brushing.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Noddy said:


> I also have the same issue with my A8, couldn't get the spring bar out using the tool given. After more than 60 mins of frustration, replace the tool with a paper clip and spring bar was loose in less than 2 seconds. I guess the pointed end of the tool was not long enough.
> 
> I think scratches and dents give the watch its character. IMHO Brass/bronze watches such as A8 are meant to be worn and beaten because they look best in that state. I am a sucker for anything that look better with age.. dry denim, leather boots(Trickers, Alden, Whites, etc) and now... brass watch.


Nice to know it's not just me...

I know what you mean, this is a watch that I'm less worried about scratching, but my OCD is flaring nevertheless.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Higs said:


> I have improved scratches and bruised in brushed steel cases using the rough end of an old-fashioned ink eraser. I imaging it would work as well or better on brass. The trick is to go very much with the grain of the original brushing.


Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## JusticeG (Dec 2, 2012)

Very nice watch. I'm sure I'll get one too one day. How does the lume on this watch (c3) compare to a Seiko Monster or a Helson SD? I still can't decide between a Helson or this Armida.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

JusticeG said:


> Very nice watch. I'm sure I'll get one too one day. How does the lume on this watch (c3) compare to a Seiko Monster or a Helson SD? I still can't decide between a Helson or this Armida.


I'm afraid I don't own either of those watches, so I can't compare them. However, to me, the lume seems excellent--very bright and pretty long lasting. Quite a bit better than my Glycine Combat Sub, if that helps.


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

I have both an A8 and the new generation monster. I would say the lume is about even. The A8 is much better in the lume department then most other micros


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

JusticeG said:


> Very nice watch. I'm sure I'll get one too one day. How does the lume on this watch (c3) compare to a Seiko Monster or a Helson SD? I still can't decide between a Helson or this Armida.


So after I finished browsing this thread, I ordered one this last Friday in the late afternoon and it arrived on my doorstep in Nevada Monday morning at 9AM! They must pay an arm and a leg for shipping.

The first day I wore it, when I came home from work my wife asked me from across the house "Is your watch glowing?" I'd say the lume is pretty great, especially compared to the other crap I own.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

JusticeG said:


> Very nice watch. I'm sure I'll get one too one day. How does the lume on this watch (c3) compare to a Seiko Monster or a Helson SD? I still can't decide between a Helson or this Armida.


I have an A7, so I feel like the lume is the same. It solidly defeats Seiko Lumibrite (on my second generation BFK and my skx007), but I don't own a Helson so I can't address that. It's nigh distractingly bright in the dark. It is clearly many, many layers of C3 and it is far and away the best lumed watch I own.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Here's a shot of my new A8. It wasn't clear on their website but the green face includes a green rubber strap and a green nato strap. It's a nice combination.


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

For those asking about lume, I would say it is excellent. I stepped outside in the Texas sun for 2-3 minutes today and when I came in the watch was glowing, even in a somewhat lit room. This photo is in my hallway and taken with an iPhone.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Love the strap/watch combo! What strap is that? See below post.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

obp666 said:


> Newly arrived - forced a bit of patina allready


Love the strap! What strap is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi - it's just a cheap strap from wacthbandcenter (about 30€) in "vintage" design. Had to do some alterations to it since the armida buckle is made to fit the supplied rubber strap... It works ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Enablers, the whole lot of ya. :-d

Just ordered the green faced A8.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

gruntmedik said:


> Enablers, the whole lot of ya. :-d
> 
> Just ordered the green faced A8.


Happy to be of assistance! 

Here's a shot of my new Sand NATO with bronze hardware from Crown and Buckle.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's mine with its new strap--a thinner strap and more conventional buckle allows it to fit comfortably under a shirt cuff.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

My ongoing A8 patina experiments with vinegar baths & sea water immersion lead me to believe that multiple immersion doesn't add to the patina effect.

It seems that each immersion takes off the old patina to some degree & replaces it witha new process.

I noticed that the brass A8 buckle which has been treated once about 4 months or so ago has gone very dark from one treatment but my ongoing immersions of the A8 itself seem to have not darkened it significantly.

Obviously my meanderings are somewhat random & certainly not scientific but my bottom line is that it appears a one-off submersion in vinegar or the like is very much just as good as several different dunkings over a period of months etc

Let's keep going..the A8 is huge fun!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Still love the watch. It's a great weekend watch that breaks up the usual SS weekday watch. My custom vintage leather is on the way, but for now canvas fits.


----------



## m4ckan (Aug 31, 2014)

Ordered an A8 brass with black dial a couple of days ago and just received it, super fast shipping from Armida.

However, the brass bezel doesn't want to stick to the watch, it doesn't "click". I found this metal bracket thingy in the plastic bag with the bezel, don't really know what it is for. Looks like the same one that is already placed on the case - spare one?

I've emailed Armida and is awaiting their response.

Loving the watch tho!


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like they threw in an extra click spring but forgot the retaining spring that should be attached to the bezel.


----------



## m4ckan (Aug 31, 2014)

Razorsedge2003 said:


> Looks like they threw in an extra click spring but forgot the retaining spring that should be attached to the bezel.


Just got a reply from Armida who said the same thing, no retaining spring. He would send me a replacement so looks like everything worked out okay 

Excellent customer service from Armida.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Bought my A8 from a member of this forum, wanted a date version but settled on this. Still lovin it.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## JusticeG (Dec 2, 2012)

Here's mine amidst a Laco Flieger and Seiko BM. Very nice watch!


----------



## Noddy (Oct 5, 2007)

I think they look best with distressed canvas strap.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Noddy said:


> I think they look best with distressed canvas strap.


Not 'best' but I think mine looks equally as good on the two straps I use for it, one leather, one canvas...


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Where are you guys getting the canvas straps?


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Quake1028 said:


> Where are you guys getting the canvas straps?


Mine came witht he watch from its previous owner but I know it was from: Canvas Straps | Hamilton Leather Works


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Threw the A8 on a "bond" style NATO from Crown and Buckle. I think I'll switch over to the black bezel tonight too.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Back with the black bezel. I love this watch. Even in this dry desert heat (in Las Vegas) the brass has muted and toned down considerably.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Updated the strap a couple weeks ago:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*On Black SS bracelet

*


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

JusticeG said:


> Very nice watch. I'm sure I'll get one too one day. How does the lume on this watch (c3) compare to a Seiko Monster or a Helson SD? I still can't decide between a Helson or this Armida.


I wore my A8 backpacking this weekend. The sun went down at 7, 10 hours later at 5am, just before the sun stated to rise, I could still read the time. That's how good the lume is on this thing.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

There are some seriously cool watches in this thread.The A8 is a budget marvel.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Can any of you A8 owners who are also avid bezel users comment on its operation? Thanks


----------



## Aurevoir Gopher (Jul 11, 2013)

Sure. Actually wore it yesterday. I use the black bezel. When I had received it from the original owner, it had the brass bezel on it. Swapped it out and noticed the black one was warped. I could see a tooling mark on the underside of it, so I know it was caused by someone being stupid when they took it off. These are brass remember. I straightened it out, but in the meantime, ordered a replacement. With the replacement now on it, it is very smooth. I like the operation and it is just the right amount of snugness in my opinion. No wiggle or mushing down like on the Seiko SKX-007 due to the spring underneath. Mine is currently on a green NATO. My wife says it is the best looking combo I've ever had. I love the watch.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Tym2relax said:


> Can any of you A8 owners who are also avid bezel users comment on its operation? Thanks


I also am an avid bezel user, and I am not overly careful with my watch as I believe this type of watch is meant to be used not just worn. Fresh and salt water, sand, working in the yard... all fair game. I have only ever had the brass bezel on and to this day it is smooth and precise as the day it was delivered. Any sand or grit that ever impeded the action was quickly taken care of with a rinse in running water and a little rotation of the bezel.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. Good to know that Armida brass bezels are solid performers. I use the bezel repeatedly throughout the day and expect a lot from them. I had an A1 SS some time ago and that bezel was great.


----------



## jorgespneto (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi folks, i am entering in the Armida A8 club in some weeks, i am making my order this weekend.
I want ask you guys a few questions, just to light my ideas hehehehe.
Can anyone speak about the durability of the Brass? If the case get scratched or dented easily ?
Can you guys tell me about the smell to ?
Some of my friends are worried if the smell is like a old locker hehehehehe, i think that is fine but they are pissing me of hehehehe
Thanks 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

jorgespneto said:


> Hi folks, i am entering in the Armida A8 club in some weeks, i am making my order this weekend.
> I want ask you guys a few questions, just to light my ideas hehehehe.
> Can anyone speak about the durability of the Brass? If the case get scratched or dented easily ?
> Can you guys tell me about the smell to ?
> ...


Well, brass is a softer metal than stainless steel, so the question is how you define "easily." Certainly it's easier to scratch than stainless steel, but probably not any easier to scratch than a gold watch. Plus the advantage of being far less expensive. A lot of people think part of the charm of brass is that it gets weathered, patina'ed, etc., like a pair of well-worn jeans. And if you don't like scratches, they can (unless they're too deep) be buffed out.

For me, I'm just going to assume it will get scratched, develop a patina over time, and not worry about it. After all, it's not a multi-thousand dollar dress watch, it's made to be worn and enjoyed.

As for the smell? Maybe they're pulling your leg, I haven't noticed any.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Tym2relax said:


> Can any of you A8 owners who are also avid bezel users comment on its operation? Thanks





jorgespneto said:


> Hi folks, i am entering in the Armida A8 club in some weeks, i am making my order this weekend.
> I want ask you guys a few questions, just to light my ideas hehehehe.
> Can anyone speak about the durability of the Brass? If the case get scratched or dented easily ?
> Can you guys tell me about the smell to ?
> ...


I also believe that a scratch or ding here and there on a brass patina watch just adds to it's character, but I will add that while the bezel action is good, I do expect it to wear out MUCH sooner than a stainless bezel. I say this because I've seen it when swapping to the optional brass bezel that came with my A7. The ceramic bezel (actually brass with a ceramic insert) I removed had noticeable wear after only a week on the watch. Keep in mind the construction of these watches. The bezel is made of solid brass and the retention spring that makes the ratchet sound and keeps the bezel from turning in the wrong direction is steel. Since this steel spring is stationary and in constant contact with the brass bezel when it is rotated, it will definitely wear material off the softer brass teeth MUCH faster than if the teeth were steel.

I still love the watch, but I don't turn the bezel as often as I would if it were a steel watch. Ideally, the brass bezel would have a steel insert that the retention spring would contact, but I'm sure that would drive the price up and make these watches much less affordable.

Oh, and I don't notice any offensive order either.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

jorgespneto said:


> Hi folks, i am entering in the Armida A8 club in some weeks, i am making my order this weekend.
> I want ask you guys a few questions, just to light my ideas hehehehe.
> Can anyone speak about the durability of the Brass? If the case get scratched or dented easily ?
> Can you guys tell me about the smell to ?
> ...


I've never noticed any smell of any sort with this watch. My wife has an incredibly sensitive sense of smell and she hasn't either. I will say that I have scuff on the brass bezel and I have no idea how it got there since I've certainly never whacked it against anything. But I agree with the others, I want this thing to age and patina, that's what gives the brass its character.


----------



## jorgespneto (Dec 28, 2013)

@micor @mjmurphy926 @OneRandomGeek 
Thank you very much for your help guys, it helped me a lot, i already made my order, i'm from Brazil so i think that i will get my Armida only in few weeks, but i am quite ansiou to get it
I really agree that the patina of this watch is simplify perfect, i am just thinking if i gonna use some method to speed up the process
do you guys speed up the process ? and if yes how can i make the same method that you used.
Can you guys tell me what is the bracelete size? if it is 22mm ? 
I wanna buy a vintage brown leather strap
Thanks
Jorge


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

jorgespneto said:


> @micor @mjmurphy926 @OneRandomGeek
> Thank you very much for your help guys, it helped me a lot, i already made my order, i'm from Brazil so i think that i will get my Armida only in few weeks, but i am quite ansiou to get it
> I really agree that the patina of this watch is simplify perfect, i am just thinking if i gonna use some method to speed up the process
> do you guys speed up the process ? and if yes how can i make the same method that you used.
> ...


You're welcome Jorge. I don't have an A8, but rather an A7. I have used the Red Wine Vinegar vapor method to see what kind of patina I can get. I usually only leave it in for about 30 - 45 min at a time and then rinse it with soap and water before slightly polishing the edges with a tiny bit of Flitz polish on a rag. The great thing about these watches is that you can remove all the patina with a polish such as Flitz, which I prefer to Brasso and others because it's much less abrasive, and start all over whenever you want. One thing to remember is you should thoroughly wash and dry the watch removing all fingerprints before exposing it to the vapor. Once cleaned, you don't want to touch it with your fingers. I use a paper towel to pick it up and place it in the container.

Saturate a small pice of paper towel with Red Wine Vinegar and place it in a sealable container:









Place the watch into the container being careful not to let it touch the vinegar soaked paper towel:









Seal the container and leave the watch in it for 30-60 min:









Remove and rinse thoroughly with soap and water.

Here is a picture of what it looks like currently:


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

jorgespneto said:


> @micor @mjmurphy926 @OneRandomGeek
> Thank you very much for your help guys, it helped me a lot, i already made my order, i'm from Brazil so i think that i will get my Armida only in few weeks, but i am quite ansiou to get it
> I really agree that the patina of this watch is simplify perfect, i am just thinking if i gonna use some method to speed up the process
> do you guys speed up the process ? and if yes how can i make the same method that you used.
> ...


I think you'll be very pleased. I'm letting my watch age naturally, but there are a lot of methods out there that people have used to accelerate the process. Do a search for "brass patina" and you'll get lots of hits.

The bracelet size is 22mm as you say, so lots of choices out there. I wanted mine to be able to fit under a shirt cuff, so I got a nice sporty leather band with a smaller buckle:


----------



## JusticeG (Dec 2, 2012)

If you want to use the Armida buckle you need to find a strap that tapers down to 20mm and has wide enough holes.
Vinegar fumes work nice, I have had best results with apple cider vinegar (few treatments about 1-2 hours). It can become pretty dark:














You can polish back if you don't like it with lemon juice. Right now mine looks like this. It has also seen salt water.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Wearing the brass this weekend


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

With my current other arm accessory. Can't decide which one I like better!


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Taking my little buddies to the beach


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

After a few hours of surfing this morning


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Put it on a leather NATO this weekend.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Missing the Summer. Wearing the A8 in this picture:


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Maximum stealth!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

serge70 said:


> Maximum stealth!


Very nice patina. What did you use to achieve it?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Antique Brass Darkening Solution,which I imported from the USA,having found it on "feebay" [habby1563]..

It is by far the best method I've tried for forced patina.Literally within minutes the watch is almost black.Obviously any patina is possible,most within 1 minute of submersion in the solution.

I very highly recommend it.


----------



## JusticeG (Dec 2, 2012)

I lumed the bezel, now I like it even more!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ did you lume the bezel yourself? what did you use? any daylight shots of it? I want to see how it looks in the light. looks like some sort of white paint on it? BTW! anyone want to spare a Black Insert Bezel???? PM me if you want to sell yours !! Thanks!!


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

JusticeG, I'd also like to know what product you used to lume your bezel - the lume colour seems to match the dial/hand lume very well. From the look of the photo your A8 has the 'vintage' lume, right?


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How did you get that patina???

here's mine


----------



## JusticeG (Dec 2, 2012)

fishfingers said:


> JusticeG, I'd also like to know what product you used to lume your bezel - the lume colour seems to match the dial/hand lume very well. From the look of the photo your A8 has the 'vintage' lume, right?


Sorry for the late reply. I used C3 SuperLuminova Powder and mixed it up with some transparent nail lacquer. This was my first try so next time I'm probably going to use some clear epoxy, as it's more durable. Here's what it looks in daylight!


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Looks nice - I'll have to think about doing that myself!

The idea i've got in my head for my A8 is to allow the brass bezel to darken naturally while keeping the case itself shiny with brass polish - i haven't got a photo to post atm, but i'll come back with one eventually. I reckon a polished case with dark bezel would look quite nice, especially if I use your bezel-luming trick.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

My new to me A8


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

I just got a great compliment on my A8 this morning at a restaurant. A waitress (not even my waitress) came over and was trying to see what it was. She said it caught her attention from halfway across the restaurant. She loved the "vintage appeal" that the brass case gave it.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

OneRandomGeek said:


> I just got a great compliment on my A8 this morning at a restaurant. A waitress (not even my waitress) came over and was trying to see what it was. She said it caught her attention from halfway across the restaurant. She loved the "vintage appeal" that the brass case gave it.


Chick Magnet


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

OneRandomGeek said:


> I just got a great compliment on my A8 this morning at a restaurant. A waitress (not even my waitress) came over and was trying to see what it was. She said it caught her attention from halfway across the restaurant. She loved the "vintage appeal" that the brass case gave it.


Was she attractive and where is the restaurant?


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Higs said:


> Was she attractive and where is the restaurant?


Ha! Eggworks on Sunset and Eastern in Las Vegas, and no, not especially. Lots of ink though, if you like that look.


----------



## weightsb4dates (Feb 18, 2015)

absolutly love the a8, im trying to find one for sale, ive been looking around a bit, im not so sold on the a1 42mm as i am on the a8 i just prefer the a8 style, any one looking to sell feel free to pm me some time.

really liking what you did with the lume a few posts up!


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Was lucky enough to land one of my own and it arrived today, courtesy of WUSer lordkifar!
Enjoying it thoroughly, thus far.


----------



## Chase16 (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice beater for the weekends..


----------



## Chase16 (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice patina on it.. Congrats! Maybe there is room in the box for one 

G



jricher82 said:


> Was lucky enough to land one of my own and it arrived today, courtesy of WUSer lordkifar!
> Enjoying it thoroughly, thus far.


----------



## carman594 (Nov 7, 2012)

Does anyone know if they still make the green dial? They don't show it on their website


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Has anyone modified the dial/hands on one of these? I have an idea for a project.....


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks like a new batch of A8 is here now, with black, sunbrush blue, and sunbrush brown.

ARMIDA WATCHES


----------



## carman594 (Nov 7, 2012)

hellowin said:


> Looks like a new batch of A8 is here now, with black, sunbrush blue, and sunbrush brown.
> 
> ARMIDA WATCHES


No green, no care


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

I like the Brown, but I'm not keen on the Blue.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

nick_sixx said:


>


Very nice triple threat.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Still like mine . Looks better as time goes buy.


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

deleted


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

nick_sixx said:


>


That Messer pocket knife handmade is very nice. How has it held up?

What did you use to get them all to patina about the same?


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

ApexWildCard said:


> That Messer pocket knife handmade is very nice. How has it held up?
> 
> What did you use to get them all to patina about the same?


It's great! Holds an edge for ages, but is a bit prone to spots of rust pitting (even though it is stainless, not carbon).

They're all patina'd about the same just from wearing...except the watch (eggs, vinegar, ammonia, salt water, etc)


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I think the new colours, blue and brown, would look much better with the brass bezel fitted, and once patina sets in.

Chris


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The A8 looks great. Question, how does one change the bezel? TIA, Bill P.


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

gaopa said:


> The A8 looks great. Question, how does one change the bezel? TIA, Bill P.


from youtube


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Mmm...looks easy there, mine was a little tough to remove, so won't swapping them as much as i'd planned, though it'll probably get easier over time and with practice.
Though i have heard of some popping off with just a fingernail and others being ridiculously hard to remove.

Chris


----------



## bba1973 (Aug 5, 2013)

Got mine in two days ago. I painted the numbers on the brass bezel with black modeling paint and swapped it out (used a heavy guitar pick to pry it off). So far, it's running around -2 seconds per day. Seems like a solid piece, quite happy with it so far. Waiting for patina to develop and exploring some strap options. I'm not really into rubber straps and the rings on the included Zulu strap make it too bulky for my tastes. Works pretty well with a NATO though.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice job with the painting of the numbers/markers on your brass bezel, bba1973! I tried on one of my watches and mine was a mess that I cleaned off. How did you get the edges so clean and crisp?


----------



## bba1973 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks. It's mostly patience and attention to detail, at least for the finishing stages. 

I used some Testor's flat black modeling paint (around $4), a fine tip paint brush (around $6), some blue painter's tape, and standard wooden toothpicks. Be sure to tape up the lume pip first. I didn't on my first try, now I have a very tiny black spec that won't come off. I carefully put globs of paint over the markers, let it dry for a couple of minutes, then carefully scraped off the excess with toothpicks and my fingernails. The paint sinks into the markers, but the excess is easily scraped away. After it dried for another 10 minutes or so, I washed it with dish soap and hot water to remove any more excess. So far, it's done a good job of staying inside the markers. Not sure how long it'll last, but it's easy enough to paint. Probably a 30-45 minute job total.

I wonder why Armida doesn't offer their brass bezels with a painted option like this. Maybe they think it'll chip away too easily or it may not develop patina quite as well.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

jlow28 said:


> Still love the watch. It's a great weekend watch that breaks up the usual SS weekday watch. My custom vintage leather is on the way, but for now canvas fits.
> View attachment 1615241


Love this combo!


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

chirs1211 said:


> Mmm...looks easy there, mine was a little tough to remove, so won't swapping them as much as i'd planned, though it'll probably get easier over time and with practice.
> Though i have heard of some popping off with just a fingernail and others being ridiculously hard to remove.
> 
> Chris


I was able to remove mine by using a thin towel and getting a firm grip from the edge and popping off with constant pressure.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

deleted - moved to next post


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

bba1973 said:


> Thanks. It's mostly patience and attention to detail, at least for the finishing stages.
> 
> I used some Testor's flat black modeling paint (around $4), a fine tip paint brush (around $6), some blue painter's tape, and standard wooden toothpicks. Be sure to tape up the lume pip first. I didn't on my first try, now I have a very tiny black spec that won't come off. I carefully put globs of paint over the markers, let it dry for a couple of minutes, then carefully scraped off the excess with toothpicks and my fingernails. The paint sinks into the markers, but the excess is easily scraped away. After it dried for another 10 minutes or so, I washed it with dish soap and hot water to remove any more excess. So far, it's done a good job of staying inside the markers. Not sure how long it'll last, but it's easy enough to paint. Probably a 30-45 minute job total.
> 
> I wonder why Armida doesn't offer their brass bezels with a painted option like this. Maybe they think it'll chip away too easily or it may not develop patina quite as well.


An option to painting the bezel markers is dipping the entire bezel in liver of sulfur then using a cape cod cloth gently to bring the non-recessed portions of the bezel into a lighter finish to highlight the darkened recessed bezel numbers. Check out this 'do-it-yourself" thread by Motegi of Watchintyme. Guy is a perfectionist with amazing camera skills!


DIY: Bronze/Brass Patina through Chemistry... | WatchinTyme.com Watch Forum


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Here are photos of my A8 starting in the pre-patina process, after forced patina (overnight in vinegar fume bath, then followed by hard boiled egg experiment for a few hours), the slightly polished with a cape cod cloth, followed by the post forced patina and natural patina process several months later. Enjoy!

Pre-patina - "new - out of the box"





Post-forced patina before polishing



Polished with cape cod cloth after forced patina







Several months later.....natural patina also setting in......


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Well done, heavyjumbo! Your watch looks great! I like the patina on brass. :-!


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

I need to find a strap for mine. The rubber isn't doing it for me, and the nato is an occasional thing....looks like leather is the way to go 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bba1973 (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's my A8 (aging naturally) on a custom leather NATO from Dustin at N80 leather. He did an excellent job on finding some color matched hardware for this project.
















It's really interesting to see all the work that goes into forced patina, but I've found it's more fun to just wear the watch for a month or two and watch it age day by day.

On a side note, it looks like the green dial A8 is back in stock.


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

Anyone have pictures of a black dial on black mesh? I think that's where I'm going for the bracelet on this


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

gaopa said:


> Well done, heavyjumbo! Your watch looks great! I like the patina on brass. :-!


Thank you!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

bba1973, Dustin at N80 makes great straps. I have a couple which I really like! Yours looks great!

Here is one of Dustin's straps on my bronze Lum-Tec B18. I think this makes a great combo. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## rapper4u (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi, 

I'm expecting my A8 to arrive any day now and in preperation i would like to order a leather strap for it but i'm unsure about the buckle dimension.
So can anyone confirm the size of the buckle? Is it 20mm or 22mm?


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Im not really sure, but if it comes on Cudafrane these usually taper from 22mm to 20mm, so it will probably have a 20mm buckle, thats why Armida is selling the 22mm brass buckles i believe...


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep buckle on mine was 20mm, but it has a wide 7mm tongue to fit the Cuda so any leather would need to be modified for it to fit too.

Chris


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Yup that why u have to probably buy the 22mm Armida buckle for leather straps with the small tongue... if u want the signed buckle obviously :-d


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Torch a SS buckle to match.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue c lee (Jul 1, 2015)

rapper4u said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm expecting my A8 to arrive any day now and in preperation i would like to order a leather strap for it but i'm unsure about the buckle dimension.
> So can anyone confirm the size of the buckle? Is it 20mm or 22mm?


My A7 brass and A1 brass stock Cuda-frane straps are both 22mm taper to 20mm buckle.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Playing around with a different look









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desperado213 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey everyone! I've been lurking for a while and about to purchase a green A8. I want to get a leather strap for it but I can't decide which size to get. I have a 7.25" wrist and the strap I'm looking at comes in either 115/75 or 130/80 and it seems like people have said either could work, I just don't know which is better. So if anyone with a leather strap on their a8 and close to 7.25 wrist size what did you get? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Desperado213 said:


> Hey everyone! I've been lurking for a while and about to purchase a green A8. I want to get a leather strap for it but I can't decide which size to get. I have a 7.25" wrist and the strap I'm looking at comes in either 115/75 or 130/80 and it seems like people have said either could work, I just don't know which is better. So if anyone with a leather strap on their a8 and close to 7.25 wrist size what did you get? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


130/80 is a pretty standard strap length. The A8 has long-ish lugs and your wrist isnt that big...I'd go for the shorter one.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desperado213 (Dec 1, 2015)

Alright that's the way I was leaning too. Thanks for the help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Fresh off the boat so to speak.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Starting again (again)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desperado213 (Dec 1, 2015)

Just got my green A8! I love it, it is a very sharp looking watch. Quick question, this is my first auto and I read to manually wind it you just unscrew the crown til it pops out and at that position you spin the crown clockwise. My question is is there suppose to be resistance when you're spinning the crown. There isn't a lot but it's not just freely spinning if that makes sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wentus (Nov 17, 2015)

I got my A8 late 2014 and after +1 year of use, several diving sessions, i can tell it is great watch! Keeps times correctly, patina is getting nicer (specially after every dive).


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Desperado213 said:


> My question is is there suppose to be resistance when you're spinning the crown. There isn't a lot but it's not just freely spinning if that makes sense.


Sounds about right. You should feel just a very slight amount of resistance, like you're turning a very tiny gear.


----------



## Desperado213 (Dec 1, 2015)

OneRandomGeek said:


> Sounds about right. You should feel just a very slight amount of resistance, like you're turning a very tiny gear.


Ok good, just making sure. Everything has been working great so far. How often should you manually wind? Every morning?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great watch. On Swiss Ammo


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Desperado213 said:


> Ok good, just making sure. Everything has been working great so far. How often should you manually wind? Every morning?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you wearing the watch at least every other day? You shouldn't need to wind it every day (especially if you are wearing it?)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desperado213 (Dec 1, 2015)

Ya ill probably be wearing it a lot now since I just got it but I will probably rotate it between 2 other watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Desperado213 said:


> Ya ill probably be wearing it a lot now since I just got it but I will probably rotate it between 2 other watches.


I believe that movement has a 40 hour power reserve, which means that if you wear it for a few hours every other day, you wouldn't really need to manually wind it. If you go longer than that between wears then winding it every other morning would be fine as it has a "clutch" that prevents it from being over-wound. Personally I just let mine die between wears and then wind it and set it when I put it on again, but I'm rotating between roughly 15 watches at the moment.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I solved my winding problem by using watch winders. My watches are ready when I am. :-!


----------



## Desperado213 (Dec 1, 2015)

Got it on some leather after some slight modification!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desperado213 (Dec 1, 2015)

So after wearing my A8 for 10 days straight it would gain/lose a few seconds every day and night. On day 10 it was running 2 seconds slow. But now after 5 more days it's always running slow, losing about 4 seconds a day. And it doesn't matter what position I leave it at night, it will still lose seconds. So is this more normal after breaking in a little or is there anything I can do to get it back how it was?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Just have the second hand removed and you wont notice it.


----------



## Desperado213 (Dec 1, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> Just have the second hand removed and you wont notice it.


We have a dang genius upon us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Desperado213 said:


> So after wearing my A8 for 10 days straight it would gain/lose a few seconds every day and night. On day 10 it was running 2 seconds slow. But now after 5 more days it's always running slow, losing about 4 seconds a day. And it doesn't matter what position I leave it at night, it will still lose seconds. So is this more normal after breaking in a little or is there anything I can do to get it back how it was?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd rather have mine run fast than slow, but -4 a day is pretty great. My speedmaster is +2 a day, and my skx007 is like +7. 4 is pretty fine for an automatic, but a watchmaker could probably shift it closer to 0 for less than 100 bucks.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello brass/bronze (b/b) watch enthusiasts and seekers of a patina that evokes a well worn look.
Some of you are patient with your watches while a patina develops and others, like me, want to get there sooner rather than later.

Here's a short story of my experiments with a brass Armida A7.

This watch is presently sold out at Armida and appears to have been so for a while now. I was able to find a well cared for one that is shy of 2 years old.

Brass was first known to exist in about 500 BC and bronze dates to about 3500 BC. Brass is an alloy of copper and zinc and bronze is an alloy primarily of copper, usually with tin as the main additive, but sometimes with other elements such as phosphorus, manganese, aluminum, or silicon. It appears that because of the similarity in their composition they react in a similar way to exposure to certain chemicals. Of interest here of course is exposure that induces a patina.

I did some research on ways to induce a patina on b/b and found several recommendations on line including the use of Palmolive dish washing liquid, lemon juice, vinegar mixed with salt, and a variety of acids that will produce patinas of various colors upon interacting with the metal. And, as you have probably read on WUS the use of hard boiled eggs which apparently emit a sulfur gas that reacts with b/b to create patina.

First up is a photo of the watch I received and its strap. You see how the strap has a nice patina and the watch doesn't. Well, that's because the seller polished it thinking it will show better in his FS post. Bad decision if you ask me....and that's how I got started on this project.










Next are the materials I used for this experiment.




























Start time...










About 2 hours later...










About 6 hours later...









And a close up...not too happy with the outcome compared to the strap which was simply left alone since purchase about 2 years ago. 
The watch has uneven results and not the same rich color of the strap.










And after exposure to air 2 days later...still not super thrilled with the outcome.










Cleaned the watch and started another experiment. I placed the watch in sealable tupperware container and next to it I put a small cup of balsamic vinegar (red color).
Here's what I got after an overnight treatment...an orange hued patina










I cleaned the watch and gave it the same overnight tupperware treatment with plain white vinegar. I got a greenish patina (sorry can't find the photos).

Cleaned the watch again and just let it be. Here it is a couple of months later.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice experiments and really love the A7 cushion case, too bad that they dont produce these anymore :-(

Btw u should have posted on the A7 brass thread ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/armida-a7-brass-945706.html


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

SuperP said:


> Nice experiments and really love the A7 cushion case, too bad that they dont produce these anymore :-(
> 
> Btw u should have posted on the A7 brass thread ;-)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/armida-a7-brass-945706.html


Thank you for the compliment and the A7 thread link (didn't know about that thread).
I will post over there as soon as I get a moment to do so. Cheers.......


----------



## kuantings (Oct 24, 2012)

Just received my A8, very impressive by the new changes including brass crown, date relocate to 4 o'clock, new slim buckle, I love the lmproved version!! Good job! They really listen to customer!


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

kuantings said:


> Just received my A8, very impressive by the new changes including brass crown, date relocate to 4 o'clock, new slim buckle, I love the lmproved version!! Good job! They really listen to customer!


I really like that slim buckle! I'm going to reach out to Armida to see if they'll sell those separately because I'd really like to have one for my brass A7. I might actually wear it on the included rubber strap with a buckle like that!

I'll update here if/when I hear back from them.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hallo together.

Here my A8 before summer holidays:


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

***** said:


> I really like that slim buckle! I'm going to reach out to Armida to see if they'll sell those separately because I'd really like to have one for my brass A7. I might actually wear it on the included rubber strap with a buckle like that!
> 
> I'll update here if/when I hear back from them.


Hi All,

I emailed Chris at Armida and he says that for now the slim buckle is only for the A8 at this point. If well received, then it may be available as an accessory later on.


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

I was wondering if someone experimented with the green bezel on the black faced Armida? Could be a great combo, but before I decide to order the green bezel I was hoping to see a pic. Anybody?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

Bezels .... Black or Bronze, that's the question!

What do you prefer?



















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Brass


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get a leather strap with a brass buckle for my A8?


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Can this watch be pulled off on a 6 inch wrist? 52mm lug-to-lug seems huge and in that case I'll have to pick up an A1, but I prefer the A8 so much more.


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

MercifulFate said:


> Can this watch be pulled off on a 6 inch wrist? 52mm lug-to-lug seems huge and in that case I'll have to pick up an A1, but I prefer the A8 so much more.


I probably wouldn't try it. I have a 6.75" wrist and it's still quite large on me, to the point where I am considering selling it.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

TheNightsWatch said:


> I probably wouldn't try it. I have a 6.75" wrist and it's still quite large on me, to the point where I am considering selling it.


Thanks for that... I figured as much but that helps confirm it.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Anyone know the dial size on the A8? Thanks!


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

On my wimpy 6.5" wrist. 😔

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

In case you were asking about the actual dial.









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## blaster99 (Jul 4, 2014)

Just took delivery of this A8. Haven't seen many photos since they refreshed it (hands are thinner, no more crow guard, applied indicies, etc). It's a real beast and completely beautiful. Now the patina process starts...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^ I had the older a8 it's pretty big with flat lugs as I recall, also the crown dug my wrist. I hope they make a smaller brass a9


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I wish I could post a pic of mine, but it is missing somewhere in my house. That's what happens when you take them off and just leave them. Why don't I heed Dad's mantra and "Put things back where they belong."?


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's some pics of mine. It's the original version with the ss crown, which looks ok to me as it matches the caseback. Never bothered with the black bezel, the brass looks so much better. I now wear it on the supplied nato, which has brass fittings. Love it, great for the beach.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

